# Got em... My Hypno tape Journal



## 20250

Thanks Marilyn, I got my tapes today with a note on the back. Tonight will be day one for me!!














I can't wait to go to bed now!!


----------



## Screamer

Yay Brett!!! Enjoy the journey! Keep us updated on how you're going


----------



## Screamer

Sorry, totally butted in there


----------



## 20250

Thanks Amy, will do. How's yours going?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

YAY! That's great Brett - be sure to read the entire booklet before ya start - I hope you enjoy them and start to feel better soon...Amy, never worry about butting in - we are all one family here - and you are always welcome! xx







Enjoy!


----------



## Screamer

I'm okay Brett (other than thinking I could drink a smoothie with 5 gigantic strawberries in it







). Still off the cigs (which I'm hoping the side effects of that are going to settle down soon) and Mike's CD's are going well. I'm almost onto my last disc (like always can't remember what day I'm on without going to look but it's about 70ish). Thanks Marilyn, glad you don't mind me butting in


----------



## 20250

Thanks Marilyn, Me too. You're the best!You can butt in anytime Amy, Your comments are always welcome. I read about your Smothie with stawberries







, sometimes we just can't resist, huh? I was late to reading about it and your leg probs, so i didn't respond there but you know you always have my support and sympathy, and i hope that it is somehow connected to your IBS and you get better fast.Everytime you say ciggies it makes me light up another one, LOL. As far as the tapes go, I fell asleep to the intro tape last night about ten minutes into it so I guess I will relisten to session one tonight after work, before I get too tired,LOLThanks, you two


----------



## Screamer

LOL! I did the exact same thing! I think I made it about 8 minutes into the intro before I was snoozing away!Yes, my smoothie, hmmmmm. I knew when I was drinking it it was a mistake! As for the death sticks I shall not mention the C word again (for fear of encouraging you to smoke more and causing you health problems


----------



## 20250




----------



## Screamer




----------



## 20250

LMAO Amy, ciggies







. I can't stay awake for the life of me!! I got to the point of relaxing the toes, etc.. and off to lala land I go, Haha. My dh said she came up to check on me and usually I'm snoring within 5 minutes, but I wasn't. Just sleeping away listening to the tape. AAHHHH


----------



## 20250

Marilyn, is it ok to sleep through these every single time I listen? I am on day four and within 5, 10 minutes I'm out like a light. Am I getting anything out of the tapes this way? Two nights ago I stayed awake long enough to go through the toes, knees, thighs,etc... and counting back from ten to one, just wondering if I'm still doing that in my sleep? Maybe I should listen in the morning instead.ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Ah HA! Caught ya!







Read p. 8 of your booklet! See I told ya to read the whole thing before ya started







..LOL No worries on falling asleep at all - we have had several folks who slept through the entire 100 days and couldn't even tell you what the sessions were about - yet they had improvement. If you are falling asleep it is your body saying that it is needed, and fighting sleep would not have the desired effect anyway.As Mike says, your subconscious never sleeps, and that is why we can sleep through a loud storm, but a small baby's cry can wake us up. Also, since the sessions are within 1/2 hour time anyway, the first initial part of your sleep is not that deep sleep anyway, so a double ensurance that your mind is indeed taking it all in.So no worries on that at all! If ever you do want to "hear" actively what he says in the sessions, you certainly can listen to them at another time of day if you want to, but it isn't necessary for you to do so in order to have effective results.You can read a bit more about this if you want to on the FAQ page of the ibscds.com website and also on the FAQ thread in this forum!Enjoy your journey, and glad you are getting some good relaxation and rest.







Marilyn


----------



## 20250

I did read it all, honest. I just needed to hear it from you







I tried it again as soon as I got home from work and I made it a little longer but that dude that knocks me out every single time,LOL. Thanks MarilynBrett


----------



## cookies4marilyn

You're welcome Brett! I had once told Mike that I wanted him to make the sessions so he didn't count up at the end,(like on the insomnia one) because I wanted to continue sleeping - I always wake up on the count!







He has a running joke that at dinner his kids heads fall into their plates once he starts talking! (Not true, though one time I did that to him and it met with gales of laughter!)Snooze on!!!


----------



## 20250

Wish I was there to see that one,LOL. He counts up on the insomnia one? not the ibs one? If he does I keep a sleeping right through the count!! I listened right after work yesterday, around 6pm, and was able to listen a few minutes longer, heck, I even told myself I wasn't gonna fall asleep, and I still went out. I believe in hypnosis now. I don't know if it's gonna help my IBS, but I believe in hypnosis.Brett


----------



## BQ

Brett... I have owned this for years and have played it all the way through twice and then listened to my favs on occasion... I think I have yet to hear the whole thing.







It is useless for me to try to stay awake... I simply can't. LOLI am just very grateful Mike doesn't take this personally.







Wishing a good journey to all doing the program.XO BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn

BQ !!!! ((((HUGS))))) Good to "see" ya over here hon!







Yep, Mike routinely makes jokes about people dropping off in mid-sentence, and that lots of ladies sleep with him at night, and those sorts of funnies! One time, when he was first doing hypno, he used to do house calls. He was told by the lady that she had lots of cats and that most of them hide when someone new came over, but if he should see one about, to not be concerned.Well, as he started in the session, a cat wondered in and it immediately went over to the lady, and laid down on her legs - so Mike, worried that the lady would think something was amiss, added to the session - "even the cat on your legs adds to your relaxation" - then by and by, another cat came in, and finally a third one came and crawled onto Mike, laying itself on Mike's head - he had a "cat cap" on.When the lady finally came awake, she burst out laughing at the amusing site - the animals had taken to Mike's calm voice and demeanor - others have said this too, if they have an animal, it usually comes to listen too!


----------



## BQ

Now, there's a session that should have been filmed!LOLLove ya Marilyn,







BQ


----------



## 20250

I used to think of hypnosis as what I saw on TV talk shows. The dude has a watch and he's swinging it in your face and saying, you're getting sleepy, you're getting sleepy. Then he would make people do crazy stuff like bark like a dog and quack like a duck,LOL... Really a disservice to hypnosis. HHMMMMM, Mike better not be making me do crazy stuff that I'm not aware of, Miss Marilyn.







My arms are getting longer and I'm craving bananas. I feel like I've been out back swinging from the trees all night!


----------



## 18204

WOW Brett, your side effects started showing up a lot sooner than mine did. LOL


----------



## 18204

I also found a place to get bananas wholesale, let me know if you would like his number


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Brett I was thinking the same thing. what if Mike was a weirdo and makes us to really bad things. SCARY!!At my Daughters graduation they had a over night party- lock in,Some of the kids got hypnotized. Talk about LMAO. I was rolling on the floor. Here are kids I watche dgrow up and some of them wer ejust so tuff and now he was makin gthem do this silly imature stuff. It was so funny. GUess you had to be there.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

LOL







I assure you, I have been listening to all of Mike's various CD programs, and have yet to do anything out of my realm...... now, where did I leave that banana????


----------



## 20250

ROFLMAO. I knew it!


----------



## 20250

Marilyn, I have a question. I noticed yesterday morning that my cd player is playing cd 2 right through, so i'm listening to session 2 and 3 and did not realize it until yesterday morning. I got up early and hit the play button, figuring he would put me back to sleep and for the 1st time, I stayed awake. After track 1 finished track 2 started. I don't know if I can set my cd player to only play one track but do you think this is good? I would think not but wanted to ask.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Oh dear Brett, what are we gonna do with ya??? LOL







xx







Nope, not supposed to go ahead of schedule or listen ahead to two sessions at once - is there a memory or menu mode on your CD player? Most of them have it - here are instructions on how to set your CD player which is on the site- hopefully this will help - otherwise, there is another alternative - email me and I will tell you what you can do.-------------------Can I set my CD player to play back only today's session?Almost all CD players offer a "Programming" feature which allows a listener to set the order in which tracks are played back. This feature can also be used to make the CD player play one track only -- for instance, the day's session on the IBS Audio Program 100Â®.Because there are only two tracks on each disc of the IBS Audio Program 100Â®, you will only have to program your player when listening to track 1. When you play track 2, the player will stop automatically at the end of the disc.Read the owner's manual for your CD player to learn how to program your specific model. After programming the day's track, be sure that your CD player is not set to "repeat" mode, to avoid hearing the track more than once.If you do not have an owner's manual handy, try using these generic instructions as a guide:Many CD players can be programmed by the following steps:1. Make sure the CD is stopped.2. Press the button labeled "program" or "memory." 3. Using the forward/reverse buttons, select track 1.4. Press the button labeled "program" or "memory" once more, to add the track to programmed play.5. Press play to finish the program and start the playback.To play track 2 only, just skip forward to track 2 and press play; the player will stop automatically after the track.If you are shopping for a new CD player, look for terms on the player packaging such as "playback modes," "memory features," "track selection," and "favorite track," which indicate that the player has a programming feature.http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/faq.html


----------



## 20250

Better yet, What would we do without you!







My little portable just plays... No programming, I guess i gotta go spend some dough. I have to listen to Mike's calm voice tonight, so one more night of session 2 and 3?One more question for ya Dear Marilyn, Is it possible that these tapes are working already? I think I'm on day 14. I feel super great fantastic,LOL, No pain at all, I'm snacking all day long while at work, no D, Nice BMs each morning, etc... I don't get it. I'm not afraid that by saying this that I will jinx myself either. I thought these tapes took longer to work. Whatdaya Think?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Mike says that some people do see results within two weeks - some even after the first session (at least with calmness) - but the average is a bit of change by day 21 to 27 - so it is possible that the sessions are helping, tho it could be too soon to know for sure at this point. Don't worry about jinxing yourself, or anything like that - the program works in spite of what you "think" - I didn't think it would work with me, and it did - lots of very skeptical people kept at it, and it worked, so don't worry about the time frame. There may be some swings back and forth on the improvement level - it isn't always a "straight" line to feeling better, but then again, some people do that too! xx As many scenarios as there are people!I will keep the good thoughts flowing to ya, that this is the start of the good journey!














xx


----------



## 20250

I guess this is my personal journal so today is day 18.Lat night I had my 1st setback. I have been feeling really great for the past week and can tell that something is working, just not sure if it's the tapes, the fibercon, or the imodium. Last night I came home around 5pm, dinner was on the table around 5:30. Meatloaf, corn, mashed potatoes, and tortelinies(sp). It was delicious too. Within an hour I felt the urge to hit the johnnie and to my surprise had a very normal BM and was out of the john within 5 minutes. This is how it's been for me for the last week. Of course I came downstairs and told my wife how good I am feeling.So around 9pm Dumbass me decides I feel so good I think I'll have a big glass of milk and a peice of chocolate cake for desert. I could feel the milk traveling through in record time and started churning within 5 minutes. Ten minutes later I was in the bathroom with a loose BM, followed by what seemed to be water D 3 more times. This lasted for one hour and was painful(burning) and a tad depressing. I then took 2 more fibercon and 2 imodium and went to bed to listen to Mike's tape, session 2 and within minutes was fast asleep. But the good news is I'm OK with it. It only lasted an hour and I did not over react. I let it run it's course and calmly went to bed.This morning I feel OK again, no after effects like in the past. Lesson learned... Leave milk alone for awhile.


----------



## tltrull

Hey Brett...might be worth a go. Let me know if you wanna recycle those when your done!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

HI Brett. Glad you were feeling better. Yeah I am like you, if I am at home let ie run its course. I don;t like it when I am out though.I ate out last night too so I know I will be in trouble today.Hope your doing betterTake careKat


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yep, Brett - join the crowd! This happened to me in the beginning - and many folks who start feeling better, then "test" the water... most likely it is not the milk or the cake at all, unless you have a lactose intolerance - (actually corn is notorious for this for even non-IBSers!) Foods can be triggers, but are not the cause of IBS attacks. We know this because many people have gone back to eating foods that once gave them problems (I eat popcorn, nuts and chocolate - once all triggers for me, and I eat the nuts daily!)You are still early in the game - and too, by thinking about your journey here on the BB, you are re-calling the IBS thoughts back into the conscious. Not that you can't do that, but the lasting improvement is subtle - sort of sneaks up on you!Don't worry, you will continue to be better, and the fact that the whole attack was short-lived is a good positive sign.







xx


----------



## 20250

Yeah, that's what I was happiest about. The fact that I didn't panic and get real down about it. But I do think it was the milk, I'm not supposed to be allergic to it as I passed that lactose test. Either way, it was quick and now it's done and today I did not think about my gut at all!!! So it's all good. Thanks for the well wishes, they are much appreciated.Brett


----------



## 20250

Tltrull, I'm a little confused, recycle what? Sorry for being a dunce but I don't understand.Kat, you ate out? Brave, very brave. I still won't do that.







Marilyn, you're saying it's better not to journal it? I usually don't think about my gut at all during the day at work, if I do it's only amazement that I have not thought about it all day, and that there is no pain or gurgling, If that made any sense. For years IBS ruled my thoughts from the moment I woke up until the moment I finished my work day.


----------



## tltrull

I was referring to the tapes Brett...LOL!Long day? Maybe its his freaky weather? Sheesh freezing yesterday and now its gonna get warm again!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Good morning. So Brett, you go all day with out thinking about your gutt? How does that feel??? Is that from the tapes? I think about by BUTT and D 24-7. Am I ? where will I be? can I go there? Can I drive there? On and ON and on. I hate it. It is in my mind ALL the time. SO the tapes will help this too? Can't wait till that day gets here.Have a good oneKAt


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Brett - just continue doing whatever you are doing - by journaling, I meant putting down every little play by play of the day - that is counter-productive, but just jotting down a brief thought of progress is OK... you are fine.tltrull - you're teasing about the recylce, right?














Kat - you are early in the program, just don't worry about it, and listen and relax, hon! I was the same as you are- 24/7 gut thoughts... if I could do it, so can you. Just be patient with yourself- you have had IBS longer than 100 days, and so just think of it as being that much closer to no longer having it. And too, remember you have had some major life changing stuff going on, and that all enters into things... you can do it!







xx







---


----------



## 20250

Uh Oh, you called her hon, watch out now.







If I'm asking too many questions you can tell me to buzz off, I promise I won't get mad. Thanks for all you do for us Marilyn, You are too kind.Tltrull, That would be illegal, and Marilyn would kick my Butt!! Is the Paxil not helping you?Hi Kat, I hope you are feeling better today. I feel soooo bad for what you are going through. I hope these tapes at least help you with the anxiety part and soon.I do not know if it's the tapes or the fibercon, all I know is my stomach does not hurt, gurgle, or anything else like it used to and so I have not been thinking about it. For all I know it could be the fiber finally working. But, I know you remember when I first started posting here my situation was exactly how you are explaining yourself. I could not go anywhere except work and I had my own personal port a potty built into each one of my trucks, and people would laugh about it, but that was how bad my anxiety was. If I had to go to Lowes to buy material, as soon as I walked into the store my timeclock started ticking, my gut started rumbling and I rushed through the store to get what was needed. Forget the mall, going out to eat, even going just to get take out food for dinner. Movies, Vacation, forget it!!!It did not matter, I PANICKED!!! I can say that I started to turn the corner on Christmas eve, the day I spilled my guts out on here about my past, and my fears(where did it all go wrong). That day I went to the Bowling alley for my son and his toys for the needy occasion, and from there I slowly started going places for like, 10 minutes at a time to try to build up my confidence. I am facing my fears, baby steps, but it is slowly helping. I don't think I would be to this point if my stomach was still D everyday. So, I think the anxax (.25 x 2 mgs each morning)helped to begin tackling my fears, the fiber has definetly helped with the pain and normal BMs, the Imodium every 2 or 3 days helps keep the fiber in check, and I think the tapes are helping everything in between. As much as all this is helping, No way would any of this be happening if not for all the comments and heartfelt support given to me by YOU,Marilyn,Grant, Amy, and everyone else that has cared and responded. You guys are a blessing and somehow we're gonna get you going in the right direction.







Brett


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Aw, Brett - ((((HUGS)))))) I suspect that you are a treasure!!!







xx Thank you for your lovely words, *HON*!!!!







Hey, it's a war against IBS!! Do whatever it takes to feel better - I know I did - it's the IBS arsenal plan...We are all here to support and care... it is not easy to have IBS - I often have said to those not quite understanding, how would you like to feel like you have the intestinal flu everyday of your life, with no thought of getting over it and wiped out tired all the time? Like we "want" to feel like this? There isn't much empathy out there for this condition, so we have to bolster each other up and keep on goin'...And we will get there - eventually.Love and hugs to ya all. xx


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Thanks Brett you are a babe.







All kidding aside, I am SO SO HAPPY for you. I am SO GLAD you are doing better. You deserve it.I bet coming out on Christmas Eve was probably a BIG part of your road to recovery. It had to be REALLY hard for anyone. But you did it. Yeah for you.Again I am really glad you are feeling better. Hope I am right behind you in this one.Take care hon or is it hun?Kat


----------



## tltrull

Brett,The paxil was terrible...buckets of D, nausea, no appetite and I am already underweight so I cannot afford to lose any more.Guess I am back to the immodium for the time being, only it tends to give me C, then I gotta wait days to go, or take a laxative to get going again. UGH!


----------



## 20250

Marilyn, As I read your post I can picture us all standing in a row with our Rambo attire on, only instead of guns and bullets we have pill bottles and tapes. And of course the picture background is inside a Bathroom. Quite a sight,LMAO.People who don't have IBS may say to our faces that they understand, but probably most laugh behind our back. Unless you live it, how can others truly relate. We are each others blessings!!!


----------



## 20250

Hey Kat, Hun,Babe







, Thanks. I'm so glad we have this circle of friends propping each other up. We're gonna fix you somehow, just keep the faith, as hard as it seems. I won't ask how the tapes are helping cause Marilyn don't dwell on it everyday







, just let it happen. But my thoughts are always there.Maybe we need to start a pet peeve thread for things we don't like to be called,Hun.LMAO


----------



## tltrull

Just a quick Q...Why would it be illegal? Its not a medical device or script.


----------



## 20250

Tltrull, That sucks! I thought Paxil was doing the trick for ya. Maybe you should E-mail Marilyn and give the tapes a go. They are one fifth the price of a bottle of Lotronex and they can only help you or keep you the same. They won't make you feel worse so why not give them a shot. Have you thought about seeing a real doctor yet. You know who SUCKS! Temple is only 40 minutes away, doing 80mph,LOL, and at least when he does the tests to rule out diseases and IBD, you will know it to be true and can concentrate on getting better. Your doc(My old doc) is mickey mouse filled with self promoting advertising to make everyone around here(cumberland County) think he is the best. I Hope you feel better soon, and did you tell your POP I said Hello?


----------



## 20250

It says so on the package and it would be a disservice to Mike's hard work. And Marilyn would get Pissed!with a capital P. And theres more than just tapes. Ther is literature that comes with it that is a must, unless you're like me and just bug the hell out of Marilyn,LOL, Charts for progress, etc...


----------



## 20250

You're up real late or real early today.


----------



## tltrull

My sleeping schedule has been a$$ backwards lately. I went to lay down yesterday afternoon and next thing I knew it was 1am and I was up..ugh!I can barely make it grocery shopping these days, so I dont know how I could make a 40 min drive, especially if there are any tests I need to prep for. I almost didnt make it to my scope because I was still going when I got there and thats less than a 10 min drive.As for the Lotronex, I only paid $30 copay since my ins. covered it. Paxil and Lexapro were both a bust...I think its because they are SSRI's(more seratonin) and basically do the opposite of Lotronex(takes away seratonin). Maybe they counteract each other? I had bad side effects with Wellbutrin back in the day...whats left?Ive heard that Elavil is constipating and is NOT an SSRI, maybe thats next on my "to try" list.Im going stir crazy here, and I cant even tell you the last time I left the house.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

tltrull, I have to jump in here and say I have tried 6-8 antidepressants and I have had reactions to ALL of them .I learned I just cannot take any kind of them in any group. I get al weird on them, Can;t think straight, anxiety really bad. Hope you find one that works for you. Good luck with that.Take careKAt


----------



## 20250

$30 bucks? Mine wouldn't cover lotronex, guess cause I'm a guy, and I was supposed to shell out 500 big ones but the girl at CVS likes me so she split the dose in half for me. It's all your DAD'S Fault!!! He made you.







If you can make the trip to Philly he will find out what is or what is not wrong with you. I would be afraid to ask for paxil because I know people personally who have taken it and the side effects can be hell. I go see Dr. Krevsky on Monday for a follow up and I'll mention your name if you would like.


----------



## Screamer

Just have to jump in also and say I too have been on about 8 different anti deps in the last few years and NOT ONE of them has agreed with me. Most of them made things SOOO much worse. The last one I was on Paxil seemed to be wonderful for the first 2 months but then it started mucking around with my hormones and now almost 4 or 5 months since I stopped it I am still having problems with my hormones being out of control, which of course affects the IBS







I'd be careful with the anti deps.Brett, good to see you doing so well and you coped wonderfully with getting back on track from your setback


----------



## 20250

Hey Tltrull, Just reading your post again and had a thought. If ssri's release more seratonin and Lotronex takes away seratonin, and you tried both, and neither really helped you, then maybe your probs lay elsewhere. You probably already figured this out, I'm a bit slower


----------



## tltrull

Well atleast for the time being the Imodium does what it needs to so I can atleast function around the house. What I really need now is something that helps with the anxiety aspect. Its not the only thing that triggers my IBS, but it sure makes it worse! I can have D attacks all day long with no stress/anxiety at all, and the imodium works ok, but the min. I gotta leave to do something that causes axiety....all bets are off and the imodium is useless. I also have depression issues.... but who wouldnt when you feel like this and have basically become a hermit? This is why I was so into trying these combo drugs for anxiety/depression, not just for the IBS itself. Just kinda hoping I could find something that would have a good effect on it as well, or at the least not make it worse. The Paxil seemed to lower my depression a bit, but its no good to me if it has me nauseated and running the the bathroom even more, you know?


----------



## Screamer

tltrull, I suffer from depression and anxiety as well. I haven't tried Xanax or anything (my doctor won't prescribe them for me) but I too found no luck with the anti deps as you saw from above (sorry I kinda posted that after skimming the thread so it probably made no sense at all). I was the same as you. The D was there daily whether I was stressed or anxious or neither but if I had an appointment or something I had to be out of the house for immodium was useless to me tother than trying the tapes I don't really have any advice on further things you could try, just wanted to let you know that you're not the only one who suffers from depression and anxiety which of course affects the IBS


----------



## tltrull

How do you get anything done? I am having trouble just getting out for the necessities at this point. I have so much to do, and appointments to make, only I know once I make them I may not be able to get to them.I have to see a surgeon again about my arm, I need to get to the dentist(I hate this the most) and my wisdom teeth still need to come out(at almost age 32) and I just dont know how I am going to do it...UGH!My poor kids have to get their dad to do everything, even help my 11 yr old shop for bras! I had to send him for groceries or we'd all starve. I want some kind of life back.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

tltrull - you are not alone - But you are like I was - you have to find your own way to get your life back - your own journey. First is the venting, and the trying all the medications, and diets, and fibre, etc. out there - so do look into all of that first... keep researching and looking up what is best for YOU.When I was your age (before the CDs were available), I had my first episode of IBS, and from then on spent my life in the bathroom - I had not yet been diagnosed with IBS at your age, but 5 years later, and then spent the next 17 years of my life just as you describe yours - also with having four surgeries, four colonoscopies, a trip to Mayo to verify it was IBS, and lots of other life stuff - I had to schedule my kids appointments when the IBS was at its least, or not eat at all, and missed out on lots of wonderful opportunities in my kids' lives, as well as just normal shopping and stuff most folks take for granted.The CDs got me through not only IBS, but root canals (in the dentist chair for over two hours), dental surgery, foot surgeries, 1 gallbladder surgery, hysterectomy, and 2 bladder surgeries. None of the drugs I took (with the exception of Versed, which is given to you via IV in the hospital) touched my anxiety and IBS as the CDs did - for me. This of course was after I had testing done for parasites, SIBO, other gastro ailments, etc. And for some of the above, I was treated for them, even though I tested negative.So, that's MY story - maybe not totally like you, and maybe there is nothing that can help you out if you have been through all the treatments by now - or maybe there are some more meds for you to try. I however, did not have my husband through all of it - when I WAS married, his job didn't allow for me to rely on him to get groceries, take care of kids, all the time, etc. on a routine basis, so I didn't eat until I did that - and then the IBS got to be too much, and I then was divorced before I got help from the CDs, so I HAD no alternative, but to function as best as I could alone with two kids, plus start working - all with IBS, surgeries, and general life stuff.So in answer to how I personally got anything done - was in the beginning - I had no choice, so I didn't eat - then once I found the CDs, I got my life back - but again, that's just me, and a few others - via direct treatment from Mike, or the CDs (around 3000 or so over the years since he started seeing IBS patients) - who have been helped.That's how I got my life back. But you need to do what is best for you, follow your instincts, research on everything you can, and keep trying to find what is right for you - I took a long time deciding... a very long time - and how many years did I lose!I wish you well in your search and in your journey to find the answers...


----------



## 20250

Tltrull, Tracy, right? As a sufferer myself I know how you feel and while I'm not at the place you are right now, I have been there not long ago. If you decide to buy these tapes just remember that it may not be an overnight success. But unlike meds, if the tapes do not work, you won't be worse off for trying them. I am wondering if your body is having a "stop giving me sooo many drugs or I'll kick your ass" reaction. I don't know the answer but is there a period of withdrawl coming off Lotronex that has made you worse? Same for Paxil. Maybe your doctor can tell you the answer, just a thought. I know it sucks as I just had another setback on Sunday afternoon(2 this week) and after seeing my new, Great Temple doctor yesterday and giving it too him pretty good I'm starting to think all doctors suck. WE are a piece of paper to them, thats it. "There are no more tests to take. That's it. It's time to manage it. Lets try Pamine now",Yeah, that's what I need, more dry mouth and one more drug to kill my Liver. increase your fiber to 6 pills a day, Take more xanax if I need to. I told him I don't want to just manage it, fiber is helping but it's not a cure, I want to know why eating food is like playing russian roulette. Sunday morning I had the best BM in a long time, so why 7 hours later did I get hit by a truck without eating anything? What is that thing inside me that says, OK, here's some pain and D for an hour or two that I have but you don't. Why does it seem to happen when I am having a really happy day? Is dopamine or seratonin involved? Should I just stay sad all the time and this won't happen to me anymore. He didn't have the answer for me except to say it's definetly not in your head... But after telling him about the hypno tapes he said they are a good idea and that they may help alot, a little, or not at all, but won't make me worse. Does hypno not work on retraining your mind,your thoughts. Is your mind not in your head? I don't think the rest of his day went real well, but I'm glad I had a bad day on Sunday or I probably would have sat in the chair, nice and quiet, and let him feed me more BS.I will give him credit for getting me this far and ruling out IBD, but I'm not ready to just manage it.I don't know what's worse, getting D everyday and being used to it, or feel like you're making progress and get knocked off your butt. It's like climbing a ladder, you get up to the 10th step and it hurts more when you fall from that high up.Sorry people, Had to VENT!!!Current Mood: Tired and depressed and fed up, But hey, tomorrow's another day, right?


----------



## Screamer

Yep, Brett, tomorrow is another day and with any luck it will be D free! I too am having a few setbacks lately (due to me being dumb enough to start new medications) and I totally understand how it feels. It is hard to know what's worse at this point, D every day like you said or being knocked for 6 out of the blue and feeling like it's worse than it ever was! Deep down though I know that I'm not worse. The bad days suck more because there is less of them.Hang in there. The good days will get closer and closer together as you get more and more of them. I have come to the conclusion after shouting to the world what a great doctor I had/have that yes, they do all suck. At least my GP tells me straight out that with IBS all he can do is prescribe stuff to help me manage the symptoms but that nothing may ever work for me







Sorry guess I had a bit of ranting to do too


----------



## tltrull

Marilyn, I wish it were as simple as not eating, but I cannot afford to lose any weight at all. I only weigh in at about 90 lbs now, and I have been lucky to keep that much on...I was even less 2 years ago. Even when I try not eating before I do things I have attacks of "the sludge" or liquid if you know what I mean.I am lucky hubby only works 3 days a week(12 hour shifts) and has time to do things, but there are certain things I would like to do myself, and he always finds a way to totally screw up the shopping and waits til we really need everything possible. After going with me for so many years you'd think he would know what I buy(brands/sizes). I am tired of depending on him for everything, and I think in all reality it is the only reason I am still with him, and I know that is sad, but it is the truth. I know I could never work like this, and since I havent really worked...ever I dont know what I would do. Been married since age 19, had kids at 20 & 21. He never wanted me to work. When I brought it up he gave me every reason why I shouldnt or couldnt. First it was because of the kids or because we couldnt afford another car. I didnt even have a car until the kids needed to go to school. I pretty much lived isolated in another state(2700 miles away from home) with no family or friends for 12 years(while he cheated for 7 of them), and I know thats where my anxiety comes from, or atleast the bulk of it. The real world scares me because I never had to experience it. I'm pretty sure that is also why I am so depressed, I feel trapped and I am unhappy.I should have gotten out long ago, but I didnt know how. Maybe I wouldnt be like this now if I had.I was young and stupid, believed his threats, and now I am paying for it.As for the Meds Brett. I am not any worse than I was before them. I think I may have actually been worse then compared to now, but only because I am playing with my Imodium doses and trying to get down a good schedule on them.The Paxil was the most recent of course, after 1 yr on loronex, and I gave myself a few weeks between getting off the one and trying the other. I really dont like to take anything I dont need to, but right now I need to be able to function. I cant just lay around on the couch all day crying. The Lexparo was year ago, as well as the ativan, so its not like I have been on anything long term except for the Loronex itself.I know, I know more venting, but I gotta get it out or I'll explode!


----------



## Screamer

tltrull, I have some stuff I would love to chat to you about but I'll email you. It's really late here however (11:30pm) and my hubby is sweating on the internet cable so I will do it in the morning. I hope you don't mind. If you do post a big no thanks and I won't but otherwise I'll chat to you soon


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

HI Brett, I am sorry you had a few bad days. I am right there with ya buddy. I know how ya feel. Last night was on th epot for 1 1/2 hours. Today I feel like #### and I am suposed to work.I go to Dr Thursday for BP and I am going to insist on new m,eds. These make me feel like a zomby and dizzy. What is the use of living if I can't do anything but sit cuase I feel like ####? And the one is making me poo more. He will say NO there is a one in a thousand chance of that and I am giong to remind him I have IBS so I will be the 1 in a thousand. Hope today is a beter day for ya. You take careKat


----------



## tltrull

Screamer, sure email away. I can also be reached on MSN & AOL Messenger with the username tracytrull.


----------



## 20250

Man, We're all in the same boat! Who wants to paddle? We all need a good vent once in a while and it's good we have each other to lean on.


----------



## Screamer

I love to vent














Sadly I think hubby's getting a little sick of me and thinks I am just turning into a cranky old woman! Still feeling crummy today







I think it's the heat. It's been hot (over 35 degrees celcius which I think is about 96 farenheight) ALLLLLLLLL week. It's so draining and my belly just gurgles and churns and feels utterly miserable in the heat, much like me, can you tell







?


----------



## 20250

I can't tell!







You sound like your same happy self to me. Summertime is sooo dehydrating. It can be hard on us IBSers. Do you find that you lose weight in the summer and put it on in the winter? I usually stay between 195 and 200 lbs all winter and during the summer stay around 175-180 lbs







It takes a strong person to be Married to an IBSer. Our mates put up with alot. Their lives become restricted along with ours. I find myself feeling guilty alot for putting my wife through all this. She bears the heavy burden of my ibs and I can tell it has effected her in many ways.Give your Hubby a big Hug.Tracy, were you in Acme yesterday getting yogurt? I don't know who you are still but I got this feeling the young lady standing there was you. I had to buy some Dannon, Doctors orders... Apparently Dannon is not pastuerized, therefore the good guys don't get cooked, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## tltrull

Sorry Brett, wasnt me. I havent been out in in a couple months, especially to Acme. I sent hubby for the groceries last time I needed them.Oh, and I dont eat yogurt or anything real milky. Ever since I had the girls I cannot drink the stuff, I can barley toelrate the smell of it. A little sour cream(potatoes, onion dip or tacos), cream cheese(bagels), regular cheese and ice cream is about as dairy as I go.Sheesh, if you wanna know who I am, just ask. I told you before we could all meat up for a quick drink or something. You can grab the wife and I could bring my dad along too. Know of anyplace? Not crowded of course. I guess I have the leg up here since my sis has your house now and I know where you live LOL!


----------



## 20250

Maybe this weekend we can go for a quick drink or something. That sounds like fun. If it's raining I will be around, so I'll see if my dh wants to go have a alabama slammer. If I try to do go out anyplace where's there's food or people I usually need 2 quick coors light to calm me down. Do I want to see your pop again? Gotta think about that one, LOL, Just kidding of course. I like him, he's cool for an old dude.







Lets see what happens. I just thought it was you for some reason.


----------



## 20250

I gotta go to work now, I'll talk to ya later on. Have a good day.


----------



## Screamer

Well Glad you couldn't tell. Totally miserable at the moment







Normally in summer I do lose a bit of weight although the last 3 years I was sitting steady at about 60kg which is actually too little for my height. Since doing the hypno though and all the D stopping I have put on stacks of weight! About 15 kg all up (which is actually a good thing, I'm now about normal size for my height although I'm kinda uncomfortable with it at the moment, plus I can't squeeze into anything in my cupboard, literally, and we have no money to buy any more clothes for me so I'm living in about 4 things that still fit, and you know how miserable wardrobe problems can make a woman!-lol). To be honest if I keep putting on weight like this I'm going to have to go on a diet! I don't know if it's the lack of D or the fact that I'm eating everything! It's like I have finally remembered what food really is and it all tastes SOOOOO good! Both a good thing and a bad thing again







I agree, our mates put up with a lot, but trust me, I put up with a lot from hubby too! But I do love him for putting up with the IBS side of things, although he only sort of puts up with it....long story.Hope that yoghurts doing the trick! I take a supplement with all that bacteria stuff in it. Still love my yoghurt though.


----------



## 20250

That's weird that you are putting on weight and I just saw an interview with Fiona Apple and she's putting on weight too







HMMM, Thought I forgot, eh? On a serious note, Glad you are able to eat and get some weight on. I hope the tapes work for me as good as they are working for you. You're a good 50 days ahead of me I think but who's counting...Me


----------



## 20250

Marilyn, where are you?


----------



## Screamer

He he. Maybe I am Fiona Apple, maybe I always was, I have to protect my anonyminity (is that the word? getting too technical for my own good!)now though don't I







I'm on day 80 or something I think (lol, would have to go look again! I've gotten lost a couple of times and had to estimate where I was up to, I really need to start writing it down!). I do know where I'm up to at the moment though, for once! I think I'd lose my own head if it wasn't stuck to my shoulders. Don't know where Marilyn has got to...


----------



## 20250

Hi, I just wanted to post in case anyone has wondered why I'm not on the board all the time, posting all over the place. I've been trying to limit what I read to an hour or two a day while I do the tapes. For me, reading too much about what meds and supplements are out there effects me in a negative way, as I get into a the bad habit of trying them all. I think I have what I need, These tapes, and a couple natural products that seem to be working and I have to keep my focus here.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I so hope you are on your road to recovery and I hope I am right behind you on that road. Hey we deserve a break. There was a post in the meeting room from SueV. And she was joking about her language and your interpration. You might want to check it out. Kind of funny. Last week I think. Well all I have to say is even if you get a cure for you that you better not forget your friends here and that we need you. You can then say been there, done that, but now try this.Take careKat


----------



## 20250

Yes we do deserve a break today, and not at Mcdonald's,LOL, remember the commercial?I'll have to look for her thread, she's a trip!You mean when WE BOTH get cured WE better still be around to help others! No doubt about it for me. I can't wait for that day to come. And it's gonna happen.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

How about, give me a break of that kitkat bar??? I need a break for sure.If I find a cure and get better EVEREYONE in Missouri and elsewhere will know about it.Have a Good dayKat


----------



## 20250

Yes, that too. I have a bag of Kitkat bars right here next to me. Thanks for the reminder, I'm in need of a snack. I think I'll hear ya from Jersey,lol







You have a great day too! Go Steelers


----------



## 20250

Good Morning Kat, Wanted to tell you that last night was my first night on session 3 and I stayed awake for all of it and enjoyed what it is all about. That's all I can tell you for now... Would not ruin it for you. Remember you were saying session 2 is hard to relate to, me too, so you have something to look forward to. How's it going? Good weekend for you hopefully? Talk to you later,Brett


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Good I can't wait to get off of 2. Not really caring for it. Thanks for heads up. Yeah for you staying awake.I have no D Saturday, but yesterday had the whole family out at Daughters to spend the day. I bought us one of those BIG sub sandwiches, usually a safe food for me, but NO since I did not go Saturday I of course had to pay for it yesterday. Ate and a 2-3 hours later on the loo for a half an hour then had to have H take me home. Sick again when got home. Embarassing even in front of my kids. Hate that.How was your weekend? Any super bowl partying for you?Take care and I will talk to you later.Kat


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

PS. Have you heard from Marilyn?? Wonder where she has been??


----------



## 20250

Marilyn's around, Maybe she doesn't like us anymore







I think you have 2 weeks of session 2, sort of...1 week straight and one week every other day. It would be nice to see you string 2 or 3 days together with no D, That Sucks!! I guess tinkering with your BP meds are not making a difference yet? Well, Did you at least enjoy eating that BIG sub? No partying for me, just Pain in my gut and spending the weekend with my best friend, Mr. Johnnie the Potty. If this keeps up I'm buying a TV for my Bathroom!!lol Marilyn, If you're out there, When do most start to turn the corner on these Tapes? Day, 30? 50? I need a time frame to look forward to. Please...


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

One step ahead of ya Brett. I already got me a small TV for the bathroom. I love it







The sandwich was good. Paid for it though. Usually it does not bother me. BUt hey who ever knows when it is going to bother ya or not. I quit the guessing game.I here ya about the tapes.I sure wish we would see some improvement. I try the deep breathing to relax myslef in the car but it does not work. GGGGRRRRR got to be something for us.







My BP was giong down some, good enough anyway but then he said I could take 1/2 of the beta blocker (topril)cause it makes me so tired. So today my BP is back up so I guess I need the whole darn pill.Do you ever think about what our life would be like with out all this BS?? It would be so nice to not have IBS and live a normal life. Go where ever we wanted , do things we really want to do. Life sucks sometimes. I know we could have allot worse like the big C and I am grateful I don't, but I am so sick of this IBS I could scream.Oh well tomorow is another day.Take care, feel betterKat


----------



## cookies4marilyn

[[Marilyn, If you're out there, When do most start to turn the corner on these Tapes? Day, 30? 50? I need a time frame to look forward to. Please...]]Hi Brett and Kat ~Sorry for not being around - my daughter had her 18th birthday, and also working on my taxes for the FAFSA thing for college - I hate forms!!!Anywhoodle - you know that I am the loonngggesst person to see results. In fact, I think back to 18 years ago - when I just had my daughter - I didn't know what IBS even was back then! Just that I was miserable since 1983, and I didn't get my first diagnosis until after my daughter was born...I wish I could say to you, on day XX, you will be totally cured of IBS forever more!!! All I can tell you is what others have reported and my own story... my OWN story is the slowest, longest one - as I have said, it took me 3 full rounds of the program, and even then the progress was very very slow, subtle and hardly noticable until I really started feeling better - then I noticed it.But for MOST people, they do see some change about a month into it - that is why Mike has you rate at the beginning and then again at day 27, because for most patients, that is when they will notice some change. That change can be anywhere from true IBS symptoms improvement, to just a feeling of better well-being, or relaxation. On my first round, I thought I had NO IBS improvement, and as I went along, I felt like I was getting worse - but what actually was happening was that I did have improvement, but it was subtle.I was JUST like both of you - I saw other people posting on here (like, say, Robby, and at the time, Eric, and others, back in 2000) who were doing better, and I was just miserable.Curled up in the bathroom, rocking back and forth in dire pain - as soon as I thought I was "done", I got up with my sore tushy, and in 2 more minutes, I was back in there ... this went on for HOURS almost every single day... I truly do know the hell you are both in - I remember my son as a tiny baby (now he is 22) screaming in his crib, while I was on the pot and couldn't get up to care for him - I had the door open and his cradle right by the door - then I would take him into the bathroom with me - It was horrible. Sheer hell.I wouldn't eat, and even then had cramps and pain - I could NOT escape IBS - and all the while my hubby was getting more and more frustated with me, thinking I was eating things that "caused" me to be sick - that I could control it, doing it to get out of obligations, etc. And, pre-IBS, I was president of my professional association, and spoke on stage to other professionals, traveled 500 miles by car by myself several times a year, all the "normal" things - so I luckily had a life pre-IBS, but the contrast and frustration was HUGE....All this venting to let you know, that I was in a place where both of you are right now.I now eat chocolate - whenever I want, nuts, oils, etc. most anything with no regard to an "IBS" diet - I traveled with out IBS attacks - (I had two twinges - one each for a trip I took, but it lasted literally less than a minute or so!!!) If I - who was the slowest reacter to the CDs, can come back here to rally people to not give up - there is hope!!!Many of the people who did not succeed with the program, did not persevere, they gave up, or did not give it another try. The rest of those who did do several rounds, are within those statistics of folks who are NOT helped with hypnotherapy. Not everyone is helped this way for whatever reason.Too, hypnotherapy for IBS is ONLY for persons who have NO other problems going on - just pure IBS - not food allergies, intolerances, bacterial infections, etc. Just for the IBS that is not explained, that nothing else works for - of course, most folks do the program after having done everything else (Including me, I was on Flagyl for parasites, which I tested NEGATIVE for, but they gave it to me anyway, I was on heart-muscle meds, SSRIs, fiber, diet, meds, you name it, I was on it!)It may be that one or both of you are in that population of folks who do not see their IBS addressed - but I don't think so. Mike says if you have any reaction at all - even the slightest - such as relaxation, or better sleep, or even some slight optimism - that most likely you will see IBS symptoms addressed.The time frame is different for each individual due to what you have gone through, what you are going through now (good and bad stressors: good = new granddaughter, bad= the stress of having IBS!) how long you have had IBS, how hard-wired it is into the brain-gut axis, how severe your IBS is, and how you handle stress now. So many factors involved.The majority see something, as I said, at day 30, more by the end of the program, and extending improvement continuing 6 months after completion - that is the majority - others need another round. I am the outside statistic - 3 rounds...I would love to have a TV in my bathroom - when I had IBS, I rigged a mirror so I could see it from the pot! LOL - but not very often.. got a lot of reading done - and I remember reading in pain while rocking back and forth - I even brought my pillow in with me a few times - lots of candles going too.. OK, now, aren't you sorry you asked where I was - after wading through this long post!!!HAHA







Never fear - I love you guys - I remember my daughter reading the BB to me when I was in bed in pain - all the people praying for me and sending me good vibes - so now it is full circle - and I send my love, prayers and good vibes to you...I do really think that the program is going to work for both of you - I really do - and also, Kat, don't worry about if you don't care for a session or not - but remember - some people love the session you don't care for. That is because we all have experiences and memories that are linked to certain words and images.And that is why it is important not to discuss session content. Someone did that on here before I got to a session, and I took on their thought of the session, rather than my own impression. The sessions are not really created or designed to be "liked" or to even appeal to your rational self. They are appealing to your subconscious mind, and have to be a bit out there in order to do that - sort of hard to explain - but you know how they do memory training, to link a bizarre image with the thing you are trying to remember, and that hooks it into your memory.Well, the images are hooks into your subconscious. They are things that you don't think through. That is why now I am able to stop an IBS attack - a "feeling" not even a real thought, comes to me that says, in effect, I don't need to deal with this.. and the attack goes away, within SECONDS - I don't think of it consciously - it just comes in my mind fleetingly, and then done.So anyway, hang in there, persevere - know that you can and will feel better when it is best for your body to do so - that the hard-wired IBS thoughts will take time to re-wire, but it can be done.I am living proof - along with thousands of others of Mike's IBS patients.You'll see.Again, sorry for the length of this post - but I hope it helped encourage you guys, then it's worth reading it as well as me writing it!!!Love ya both,Marilyn


----------



## Screamer

So Marilyn, I have to ask... while I have gotten significantly better I still have a lot of pain and stuff. If I'm still feeling that way 3 months after completing the program does that mean I should give it another shot and it's possible I may see more improvement? (I know it's possible I may not too but was just curious).


----------



## 20250

Hi Marilyn, First Happy Birthday to your daughter, and second, Good luck with your taxes. Everything you said makes sense, as I can picture myself in the amount and severity of this awful IBS D as I read about your journey. I can honestly say that I am better than I was 6 months ago, but the changes began when I found this board and when I finally said enough is enough. According to my new doc, no more tests are needed. I have classic IBS, and more fiber is going to help me live my life normally...Yeah Right!!! I think I am not seeing the results as dramatic as I expected because I am having trouble closing my eyes and putting myself in the place that Mike is asking me to go to...Do you understand what I mean? Without the details, He'll say Imagine you are here, doing this, etc... and I close my eyes and try to put myself in that situation, doing what he says to do, but can't do what he is asking me to do or feel. After a few I'm fast asleep...Maybe I'm trying to hard or over thinking things, I don't know...I'm sorry if I asked before, I'm sure I did, but are saying you don't take any meds, supps, for IBS? Not even Fiber? If so, That's what I'm talking about!!!Oh, fellow pianist, I learned how to play Across the Universe by the Beatles last week.Thank you Marilyn for staying around,Brett


----------



## 20250

Hey Kat, The next time I feel a D episode I'm coming to your house to watch some bathroom television,lol. Do you belong to any other boards that address BP. Maybe you'll find alot of good feedback from others who are living through it. Yes, I think about life without this ####. I remember what is was like and yearn for the day when we can enjoy life again without our gut problems. I used to go to the boardwalk at the shore, have some pizza with my wife and kids and walk the boards, go on rides, look at the ocean,Ahhh... That was then, this is now. How about going out to dinner, then go see a movie afterwards, or go on vacation and actually be able to leave your hotel!!! Short story... Three years ago we went to Disneyworld and stayed at the Grand Floridian. They were having a sale or no way would we be able to afford staying there. The place was wonderful, relaxing, etc... Well, One night we ate dinner at the resort and decided I was good to go, so we hopped on the monorail and went to Magic Kingdom. Without 2 minutes my gut started churning and I had to hold it until we got in the park, all the way to the loo at the Pirates of the Carribean area. The Bathrooms are huge and I still cleared the whole place out. When I left the dude who stands there to keep the place clean must have wanted to quit his job right then and there. We ended up not leaving our hotel for the rest of our stay. The only positive of that stay was we personally met James hetfield from the rock group Metallica. Chatted with him a few times and he even played video games with my daughter. OOps, so much for a short story, Talk to ya later. ByeBrett


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Amy ~Re: ["So Marilyn, I have to ask... while I have gotten significantly better I still have a lot of pain and stuff. If I'm still feeling that way 3 months after completing the program does that mean I should give it another shot and it's possible I may see more improvement? (I know it's possible I may not too but was just curious)."]Firstly, you are doing like I did, the "wonder-ifs" - don't worry about where you will be after the program is over, don't have negative expectations - because you have shown that you have had improvement. You also have had a physical reaction to hormones, and other life stressors with your marriage, financial situation, etc. that all take their toll on IBSers, because the gut is where we take our stress. I had gone through divorce, finance worries, several surgeries, etc. during my first round of the program - the program helped me get through all that #### BEFORE it addressed specifically the IBS symptoms. The fact that you are already seeing some improvement withe the IBS symptoms while you are going through the above stuff, shows a VERY excellent prognosis for seeing further improvement with the program as you go along. As far as still feeling badly after completion of the program - after 3 months - yes, I would say that another go would be helpful to you - but we have had those who didn't go another round and started feeling better a few months down the road. But it certainly wouldn't hurt you to repeat the program if you feel the need at that point. You have also stopped smoking, and that is another stressor - so you have a lot going on at the same time. As I mentioned above, just persevere, don't worry about what will or will not happen, and know that because you have seen some improvement you are in a good position to continue seeing improvement.Let that be your guide. Also, even though you guys both love the BB, constantly posting about symptoms (even as I did about how I felt) actually is not in your best interest - to keep rehashing how crappy you feel and every attack, etc. in detail, just is going to keep those IBS thoughts reinforced. The ideal scenario for doing the program is actually not reading about D episodes of others or reporting how you feel constantly on a day to day basis. Sort of a catch-22 - we come here for support, but through that support we are typing out in visual the very thing the program is trying to lead us away from!!!Brett - Re this: [" I think I am not seeing the results as dramatic as I expected because I am having trouble closing my eyes and putting myself in the place that Mike is asking me to go to...Do you understand what I mean? Without the details, He'll say Imagine you are here, doing this, etc... and I close my eyes and try to put myself in that situation, doing what he says to do, but can't do what he is asking me to do or feel. After a few I'm fast asleep..."]Again, the words of the sessions are addressing your subconscious mind - you do NOT have to do the visualizations "actively" if you do not wish to or feel you can't do it - just let the words "wash" over you in the background - again, we had one gal here who couldn't tell you one thing Mike said on any of the sessions, she was asleep during them all - but improved remarkably, from being a recluse and having almost daily D accidents, to being able to travel to Europe with no problems. Just don't worry about what Mike says - just chill out and rest, it all still gets in to where it needs to go - I obsessed with trying too hard to visualize everything - I even was so obsessed, I would stop and rewind parts I thought I did "wrong" and I messed myself up by delaying my progress because I just didn't go with the flow - sorry, bad choice of words!!! ackk - but you know what I mean! LOL So don't worry one bit if you feel you can't do the visualizations, your subcon will do just what is needed - and you are doing just what your body needs, by sleeping and resting... so just carry on (my wayward son...) thought of the song lyrics there... so yep, doing just like I did - overthinking things! I was the same exact way!RE: ["are saying you don't take any meds, supps, for IBS? Not even Fiber? If so, That's what I'm talking about!!!"]You are correct, Sir!!! NO Fiber, NO supplements, NO meds for IBS. The only thing I can say, is sometimes if I eat something that doesn't agree with me (as we all do, even non-IBSers,) I have chewed on some fennel seeds, and that clears it right up, but that is not really IBS - no antispasmodics (used to take these), no SSRIs or anti-anxiety, etc. no IBS Rx meds of any kind. I have taken boat rides, long car rides, eaten dinners out, etc. The program breaks the mind-gut connection. I do think that there is a lot of mis-conception about IBS. Some folks are helped by fiber and diet, but I wonder if it is the belief that those things are helping them, because I was not helped by diet or fiber - in fact - I had horrendous pain and D not only on just crackers and water - but on "barium" alone - and the gastro put me on donnetal to slow things down, and I was still out of there in 45 minutes - mouth to butt - fastest barium GI on record in that hospital!!! So what does that say! Even the drug couldn't slow me down!! Ackk - and there I go, giving you more visuals - sorry... should practice what I preach!







So on another note.... WOW - you can play "Across the Universe" ? - EXCELLENT!!! When I first came on this BB, we had live chat with audio - and I would play the piano, and my son would play the guitar on the computer microphone, and everyone in the chat could hear us - was pretty neat - wish you cold play for us now!!! awww, back in the day! LOL - that is fantastic that you can play that... my son, daughter and I can play "Imagine" by John Lennon, but I don't play it properly at all!! Last night, my son had some fellas in and they did some jazz jammin' - I love it when they are over here - I get "free" concerts! My son met the Bon Jovi fellas when he helped a band who fronted them - we also have met Sam Leach, who produced the Beatles before Brian Epstein - he now produces an Amercian Beatle group - our small claim to fame!! LOLI can relate to your Disney experience - we went to a museum, and I was in the bathroom for almost an hour - and the lines were really long - the person in front of my stall waiting to get in, never got in, the line in front of my stall had to go to other stalls - it was so embarrassing, and the bathroom never cleared out... just too many people. then of course, when I finally did emerge... been there many times. OK, I did it again - I am such a sorry soul... but you at least know that I was there too, and this gives you encouragement to know that.Thanks for your kind words...Just know that there is hope - you guys are on the journey - I am prayin' and rootin' for ya!!!YAY - go team!!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Thanks Marilyn, I am being pretty patient. ONe thing is I cannot wait to go to bed now. Feels so good having a time for ME. Yeah.I don;t see how getting on here and talking about our episodes hurts??? Is that what you are saying?? I love it hear and love that we can all share good times as well as bad. I was so lonely and lost before I found these boards. NOw I know I am not alone and it is noce to know others know how you feel and can offer advice.Brett, I have a small TV that I grab on my way in the restroom. It runs off battery or you can plug it in.I wish we had a BIG bathroom and had cable in there. That would be the life huh? Can you imagine having a big TV and cabke in the bathroom? Sure ouwld come in handy at times.Oops doorbell is ringging BYE for now


----------



## cookies4marilyn

HI Kat,Glad you are taking time out for YOU!!! xxx cos you deserve it!Sharing good times and bad doesn't hurt at all, I was referring to the reading about the specifics of IBS attacks and such while doing the program - not that it hurts you, but it brings the IBS thoughts to your conscious mind more frequently - as I said, sort of a catch-22, because relating to each other and knowing we aren't alone in the type of attacks we have, the experiences, etc. is a good thing and to know that some of us here have gotten through that to some degree or another is all good - I just meant that reading the specifics of IBS symptoms may delay the work that the program is doing. Those who just listen to the program and are not reading about IBS, researching it, always having it in mind, may tend to see IBS symptom improvement a bit quicker because they are eliminating the constant IBS thought pattern on all levels. But that doesn't mean you won't see progress, etc. because I am on here and have been since 2000... so no worries - if being on the BB is helpful to you, then that is part of your healing, to be sure...







xx


----------



## 20250

AHH, yes Marilyn, i remember that song well... Kansas. That's good you can play Imagine, I can only nail a little bit of that one. I'll work on it and some day maybe we'll get together for an IBS reunion and we can do a duet, OK? I see you have met some famous peeps too! You had me feeling good until you mentioned all them IBS episodes from your past! Of course I'm Joking. You have got to be The Best Person Here. Your kids are blessed to have you as a mother and your ex should be Kicking himself. I understand everything you said and appreciate your taking the time to respond to us. I have cut down dramatically on the boards, because reading everyone's probs with IBS does throw me off. I visit THIS thread and look at the top forum and that's about it. And lastly, I know you weren't talking about me weenie whining everytime I have a little stomach episode?














You had to be talking about Kat







, The one with the TV in her bathroom.







What if I start a thread for just a few of us titled NO IBS talk allowed?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yeah, Brett, it was Kat... ha ha - LOL - just teasing - (((KAT)))) xx - I am just as bad, I never practice what i preach and am on here all the time too, but the group of people changes as they outgrow the BB or they start to feel better, and others stay on...When I first was on here - oh goodnes!! Talk about weenie whining - I was the QUEEN!!! It just is the nature of this beast - you almost need to tell about the episodes to know if you are not dying, that other have it like you do, and that it will be better - it just can not go on and on for the rest of our lives!! So it really is between a rock and a hard place - do you not come and share so you are reassured and get some TLC, or do you run the risk of keeping the IBS thoughts going by sharing the IBS stuff - a conundrum to be sure!And I am just as guilty - wah wah wah...Just got back from the school where my daugter was unjustly punished along with other kids who are really good kids - the principal is a jerk - my son came with (he's 22) to back his sister up, and she just said, I don't have to talk to you, who are you to come in here? I could have decked her - but we all kept our composure - my poor daughter, she was crying so hard she could hardly speak - never ever been in trouble, good kid, etc. oh well, a life lesson on how it truly is not fair...Thanks for the kind words Brett, about me as a mother - I really needed to hear that right now... it is so hard sometimes, and I feel so alone and isolated in many ways, and I hurt for them - I am way too sensitive... so thank you, I really appreciate the kind words, I needed them today more than you'll ever know...xx


----------



## Screamer

Ugh, I'm sorry Marilyn, I just realised how rude my post sounded! I had 3 kids playing chasies around me, was trying to do 5000 things at once and didn't really think much about what I typed







Firstly Happy Birthday to your daughter. Wow, 18! (18 is huge over here cause your legal to go clubbing etc and to drink. I think it's 21 for your kids though isn't it?). I'm trying not to do the what if's. To be honest I hadn't thought about doing the program again until I read your post that said it had taken you a few goes to see the improvement you had and nights are still really bad for me (right before bed, pain, gurgle, feel like I might be in for a D attack, I never get one though) so I just got wondering (promise I'll try to stop that!).He he. Yep we're addicted to the BB! Honestly. I don't go into the IBS section much and never visit the D section anymore. Mostly when I check in I check in here and sometimes pop down to the lounge room or living room (or oh my gosh! I've forgotten the name of it!!!) and say hi to people. Otherwise I don't stress myself out with it all. I've done that one before about a diet on another board and it made things worse for me! Learnt my lesson on that one. If popcorn makes someone sick it's probably fine for me...Anyway, thank you for answering despite my rudeness!Kat, I'm glad you are enjoying your you time







It's so hard to give ourselves that time but we deserve it. I hope you start seeing some improvement soon







Marilyn, in regards to your latest post, I think you are a great Mum! I totally admire you for rearing your kids on your own with IBS. It's hard enough to do it with a partner and without IBS let alone how you have and you've done it so well. If this is the first time your daughter has ever been in trouble at school and you have a son who willingly comes along to support his sister, well that's just a reflection of what a fantastic job you have done. (((HUGS))) I'm sorry you are feeling down at the moment.I too do a lot of whining here. Hubby gets kind of mad at me for always being sick and it's something that gets thrown in my face a lot here, no sympathy, just I do this to myself







You guys are the only people I have to whinge to who say "OH I KNOW! AND IT SUCKS!!!!". I could never totally leave the boards I don't think.Tsk tsk Marilyn, I don't know, what sort of an example are you setting for us if you don't practice what you preach?!?!? (jokes!!!







)


----------



## 20250

Your welcome, and my DH would have decked her(the principle).


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Blame it all on me














Go ahead dish it out. I can take it. Brett one of these days I am giong to be knocking on your front door. hee hee.







Marilyn you are a SAINT. Where would we be without you? When (notice I did not say if) these tapes works, I am going to scream it from a roof top. I will owe getting my life back to you and Mike of course. Brett will also be IBS free and next to me. We will have to pack up our better halfs and take a trip to meet you. We will ALL go out for the foods we don;t get to have now with IBS. Steak for me has been way to long.Okay I need to get off here.Hugs to you guysKat


----------



## Screamer

Brett, just googled Fiona Apple. I'm flattered but I don't see any resemblance what so ever!


----------



## 20250

No Kat, I'm renting a minnie winnie this summer and Me and dh are taking a tour through the midwest, as soon as business slows down. And we will be doing better by then. Maybe Fiona can come sing a couple songs for us







.


----------



## 20250

Better yet Kat, We can do both! You come this way and I'll come your way. Maybe we all can do the casino in Atlantic City. I don't like to gamble but they always have good shows there as well. Whatever you guys would like would be fine by us. We can just hang out or whatever. I don't think you would get on a 4 wheeler though maybe Dh would. We'll see what happens but I am planning to travel that part of the country. I always wanted to go that way and we always end up going to Florida, and Florida is boring to me at this point after at least 20 trips there. I have a brother in law in Illinois who we want to visit too. So start planning what you would like to do and we will start the countdown,Yay!!


----------



## 20250

OK, I know I'm not supposed to keep track of my progress but I can't help myself, Sorry Marilyn. This week has been the best week I have had in a long time, BM wise, anxiety wise, etc... Every morning I have done the deed and find that I only need 10 minutes or less to get er done. It wasn't long ago that I had to reserve at least 45 minutes for this occasion. Also I have not had any real negative thoughts during the day while at work, no tummy aches that lasted more than 5 minutes, and not one episode of D. I also have gone out numerous times with my wife to get stuff,like yesterday after a cup of coffee,Yikes, we went to Lowes to get rock salt and snow shovels. I did not think about my gut once. The time clock that used to tick whenever I entered a store no longer ticks. I am really happy about how things are taking a turn and have to say a huge thanks to Mike's cd's, Marilyn for keeping me in check, and my doctor for everything he has done. I know I trashed him pretty good a couple weeks ago but he really has done such in such a short period of time. And you peeps that keep things real around here. You know who you are, A big Thanks to you guys!! Now for the weekend...Brett


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I AM SO HAPPPY YOU ARE FEELING THIS GOOD. YEAH for you. NOw go play in the snow.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yay!!! Whoo hoo for ya Brett!!! So glad to hear this! xx


----------



## 20250

Thanks for the positive feedback, now I have to help my son start to tackle his gut probs


----------



## 23392

I'm waiting on my copy of Mike's tapes.  Will let y'all know.Tour of the midwest this summer, eh, Brett? If you're swinging through Columbus, OH let me know! Y'all seem like the nicest bunch...Oddly enough, well before ibs/dyspepsia I kept threatening to create "the restroom tour of Columbus" because there were about 3 or 4 places that had the most interestingly decorated and painted restrooms...only one is still there, alas [we lost the 'opera' restroom with all the draped fabric. ].


----------



## 20250

Hi Angry Optimist, With any luck these tapes will work for ya and you can take the angry out of your name. You probably just spent the best 100 bucks you'll ever spend. They are having a nice effect on my IBS and general attitude and I'm only on day 38, I think. If you have any questions about anything just ask, we'll be happy to help where we can. OH, Did I mention Marilyn's the greatest? She keeps us on track around here.Columbus, Is that near that Basket company, Longerberger? My DH goes there once a year with friends, so if I get to go and you're anywhere near there we would love to stop by and say Hi. Again, good Luck,Brett


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi AO - You should have your program by the end of the week, if not sooner!







Maybe you should consider doing a review of the Columbus restroom tour - you could be a writer/reviewer on this as there actually are websites devoted to the best restrooms in the US, and even beyond! Someone posted some links awhile back, and some of those restrooms were like fancy parlors!Aw Brett - blush.







Thanks for your kind words - like a balm on my soul with all I have been through lately. Thanks muchly.Well, this will be nice to have another person along the journey with Brett - Kat, Amy (Screamer) and now Angry Optimist - as well as Wmtand on the IBS forum - all in various stages on the journey to feeling better and healing!Enjoy your journey. xxx and (((HUGS))) to all.


----------



## 23392

Brett, yes, we are not that far away from The Giant Basket.  In relative terms...I know I've gone out to Dresden, OH to do a party for some seniors, and I drove past The Basket. Quite something--I didn't know about it at the time. May actually be closer to Granville which is a lovely little town. I'll look. But yeah, bring the sweetie and stop by--we're not *that* far away!As for the restroom tour: the one at The Big Pig has gone, along with the Big Pig. Dick Frank, alas, passed away--he had the most incredible water-pattern taffeta-covered walls...The remaining restroom is at our favorite hangout, Nazareth Restaurant, run by a really cool guy. It's more whimsical than fancy. The *murals* in there are incredible, but the bathrooms more whimsical. Let's just say children's book illustration... [and yes, I have seen the inside of the men's, too. Nephews. ]I am sooooo looking forward to those tapes...


----------



## 23392

Just looked to see where Kat is...Hey Brett, if you are really interested in RVing, there's an amazing drive...from Ohio into Kentucky, you go past Louisville and down to Paducah. Louisville is fantastic and has some great b&bs. There is a walking tour of old Louisville that's well worth it if you're into old houses and stained glass. Then as you go on, the entire terrain changes as you go, and it's all beautiful. There's an area called 'the land between the lakes' that's resort; I imagine there are lots of camper spots there. Paducah sits right on the river, at where the Ohio becomes widest before joining the Mississippi. [Oh, and backtracking if you go down through Cinncy there's the greatest b&bs & a restaurant right on the river in Ripley, Oh, plus Amish country stuff, covered bridges...fun area!]So anyway, back to Paducah: There's this huge hotel complex that sits right on the river too. Awesome place. YOu can wake up in the morning, open your curtains, and see a big barge going down the river in the mist...Then you drive *over* the confluence on this awesome bridge [I'm a type T, not so great if you're afraid of heights, though!]. When you get close to Missouri there are Native American moundbuilder sites to visit. I've done the Paducah drive several times to conferences, and driven all the way to Little Rock once, which is how I found out you go through Missouri.  when you're all fixed I can tell ya every good restaurant from anywhere I've been, too. ;-) I'm a walking restaurant guide.


----------



## 20250

Hi AO, Yeah, that's the place. Dresden, Home of the over priced Baskets. I have not been there yet, so this will be my first time. Sounds like you have the bathrooms down pat, The coolest bathroom I've been in is at the Lonestar Restaurant. They have the newspaper in them and you can read it while you pee.You should be a tour guide. Everything you speak of sounds so wonderful. I almost wanna hop in the car and go Now!LOL. I'll have to write all this down for our little trip. Thanks.You won't be sorry for buying the tapes. I never expected this kind of turn around and definetly didn't expect it this quick. Just remember everyone is different and the results vary from person to person, but by the time you get to day 30 you should see some positive changes starting to happen for you. Marilyn will keep you on track.







Talk to you later,Brett


----------



## 17460

Just popping in to tell you to "keep your chin up"! I completed the tapes in December and am doing SO much better! I was amazed to do the rating of symptoms at day 27, to see there actually were changes, because they sort of sneak up on you. I had a big difference in ratings at the end of the 100 days. I still had some issues (though controllable - I can actually make it to the bathroom now, which can be a cause for celebration by itself), but was noticiably better. I did start the Towards Inner Peace program last week as I am changing careers and needed to deal with the stress that can bring. I'm happy to report that I gave my notice at 2 jobs on Monday with nary a twinge (I would've had to load myself up with a box of Immodium before the tapes). THE TAPES ARE A GODSEND!! (and so is Marilyn and all of her support  ).


----------



## 20250

Marilyn for President!!! I somehow missed your post Marilyn, Did you get everything straightened out?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Thanks hopeful, I hope Brett, Amy, and I, and whoo ever else is on them find that they work for us too.Take care


----------



## 20250

Feeling any better today Kat?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi guys,Kat - hope you are doing better today - positive thoughts are with ya. xxIM - thank you for your kind words (blush) - they mean a lot to me - I need lots of positive fluffies lately. xxBrett - You are so sweet! Thank you for keeping me uplifted! Well, I was on the local TV here - CBS and ABC - they videoed me for a long time, but both only showed like 10 second clips of me - and also of my daughter, another mom and other students - then I got a call from the drama director - and I just lost it - I burst into tears, because I was trying to do the right thing - there were links to the video on the internet but they are now dead, but due to security for myself and my daughter, I didn't post them. The whole thing has made me sick - I will be so happy when she is out of that school. It has taught them that good kids who tell the truth get punished, and bad kids who don't get caught act smug in front of authorities, and when the bad kids DO get caught, they are given a minor slap on the wrist. The other message both of my kids got, which they never abided by, was it is better to lie than to tell the truth, because the truth gets you punished. Neither of my kids have ever lied and neither of them was ever in any trouble - but you know, it is just a preparation for life. (one parent said it isn't real life, but I think it is a pretty fair example of how business works as well - my friends in businesses always tell me of the #### that goes on there!)OK, rant over - I bet you're sorry you asked! LOL But I guess the whole thing taught me about myself,and also showed me a side of my son I have not seen - he really went to bat for his little sister, and took rude behavior with class, and professionalism - I was bustin' with pride - my daughter took the microphone and expressed herself on TV with absolutely no fear or nervousness and stood up for herself in spite of others at the last minute caving in... so overall, I guess a horrible thing brought out beautiful things - and something for my kids to reminisce on when they get to be my age!!!







Thank you for asking and caring! xx







You guys are the BEST!


----------



## 20250

Marilyn = future Movie star, Something positive out of BS is always good. That's when you see how well you raised your kids, big brother sticking up for little sis, sis doing right, standing up for herself and taking the heat with class and professionalism. Your a good mom for doing what you did, and I can tell how proud you are of your kids. Heck, I'm sitting here grinning too!But you are right, it seems like bad people get in trouble over and over, get a slap on the wrist, and do the same thing over and over.Sounds like your kids learned from this experience, and will be better for it. So, Did you knock anyone out?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Naw - it's called exercising extremeconstraint!!!


----------



## 23392

Hey, if anyone feels like cheering me up, I could sure use it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hey AO - just popped in before bed - Don't know if I could cheer ya up any - but just know that we are all here to support ya and send you our good thoughts and prayers...((((HUGS)))) to you. Hang in there - you are now on your way to feeling better, and we are all here to help - and that is a step in the right direction, you are on your way to better!!! YAY!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Hey Brett, I still feel like ####. This flu is the worst. H feels a little better, my dauhgter just has a nasty cough. Taking all these drugs I feel like a junkie. BUT is it from the fever or what???????????? I have not had D at all matter of fact haven't gone at all yesterday.Does the fever absorb all the water and that makes D go away? HUM??????I will talk to you latter.Kat


----------



## 20250

Hi Kat, I remember a thread a while back asking that same question. It's like your body's immune system is off fighting the nasty flu your dealing with and leaving your IBS alone while it does that. I'm the same way, I think alot of peeps said the same thing, when they get sick they don't have any tummy problems until the flu goes away, then the D comes back. Sorry you're not feeling too well and happy that your belly is getting a break for now. Kathleen or Eric or Marilyn can explain it way better than me, maybe they will see this and jump on board. Talk to you later,Brett


----------



## 20250

I'm sorry AO, let's try to cheer you up... Ready?


----------



## 23392

Thanks, Brett! I particularly like the one on the horse. I did the second night of tapes [after a very, very bad first night and not so great a day, and another case of being hosed by the medical industry] and clung frantically to every word about being safe and in control, I think. I woke up with the faster pulse 3 times, but was able to pretty much FORCE myself to go back to sleep, quicker than usual, each time except maybe the last, when it was getting light outside. Each time, also, there was some negative dream content. The first time I outright changed it--I made something happen in my dream [I used to be able to do that all the time--I have a funny story to that effect from college]. So it's still happening, and 3x a night, but I was able to set my will against it, at least, instead of just react...we will see how it goes from here.Ambien is sounding good, though... I kept repeating, "I am safe, I am in control, and I will sleep through without distress." I did have less distress...but I want it GONE. Now if I can just figure out how to set my will on THAT, permanently...as in total erasure, so I don't even have to think about it..In desperation last night I went and read some of the success stories, and noticed one where they said the anxiety went away first. that really helped...I am having less dizziness now [hm and I have increased my salt intake] and could probably *deal* with the IBS...it's the not sleeping in addition that I can't handle...I think the acupuncture might have helped me even more except for the go-round I had with the docs yesterday. [somewhere inside me there's my inner evil gopher or something popping its head up periodically and saying "the medical industry s***s!" Anyone got an icon for that? ]


----------



## 20250

Update, Day 48. It's been a rough week, 3 out of 5 days with D. I think I got a bug up my arse







. My doc is doing the camera pill test on March 8th to do another check because I may have seen blood in my stool. I know the tapes work best for IBS once IBD is ruled out, and I thought I had ruled out IBD. I will still be listening to the tapes either way and I am handling this week better than I would have in the past because of the tapes.Current mood: Oh well. Today is a new Day!


----------



## Screamer

Hope things clear up for you soon Brett. I thought I saw blood once, was a pretty scary feeling (and that's when I finally got sent for the colonoscopy). Hope you feel better soon. Show those durn bugs they can't keep you down


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Sorry to hear your having a rough week. I sure want this cure for us here any time now. Hello if your out there we need you. Glad to hear you are handeling things better. I want to be able to do that. And I will in time.Take care and remember WE CARE







Kat


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Oh Brett! Hope you are OK - I never had the camera pill test, but I talked to one of their sales rep and he gave me a "fake" sample of one - amazing how it works - let us know how it goes, and hope the results give you some answers and you feel better soon.You are right in that the CDs can't change the IBD thing, but they do help with the accompanying stressors that go along with illness in general, so at least that is a bit of an extra calm-producer for ya...Sending some prayers your way - and also to you too Kat...Blessings for healing soon.


----------



## 23392

Got my fingers crossed for you, Brett! The camera pill is a good thing. So much better than before/without it...Hoping for a good result for you!


----------



## 20250

Thanks for caring hypno buddies, it's just another bump in the road. Uhhmmm, Marilyn, Send extra prayers to Kat... She's Bad







I will too.


----------



## 20250

Marilyn, I'm gonna try this and you edit it if you feel the need to...----Marilyn here - I am deleting this until we have an answer from Mike.. explanation below. Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I have sent your post to Mike, in an email to you too, as this is a first for me.I have edited your post as this does give others suggestions, but I want to help you and don't know if I can for sure. When we hear back from Mike I will decide to post it back or not.If it is something that happens to many folks, I will put it back, if it doesn't really help others, then we will just leave it like this!I explained it all in the email to you Brett and cc to Mike.







Thanks honey bunny!







We will get it sorted...,


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Brett has requested that his original post be returned and to ask if anyone else here has experienced this. Here is Brett's post, my reply, and Mike's reply.==================================Brett's Post originally deleted from above: Marilyn, I'm gonna try this and you edit it if you feel the need to...Last night was session 3 night. For those of you who are that far along you know what it's about. Anyway, for the first time I totally went to that place...Completely. Towards the end I started to feel nausous(sp), like I was on that Back to the future ride at Universal Studios, and I had to open my eyes to try and make the nausous feeling go away. I woke up on cue and came down stairs feeling woozy for the rest of the night. Anybody out here have this happen to them?-------------------------------- My reply: I have sent your post to Mike, in an email to you too, as this is a first for me.I may edit your post as this does give others suggestions, but I want to help you and don't know if I can for sure.Well, as human beings we always look for a cause and effect thing. I wouldn't think that the hypno sessions won't make you feel nauseous or cause you to feel sick. I have never really heard of this, but my take on it is that had you not done the session, you may have felt the same way, and that your stomach upset just happened to occur while listening. But I could be wrong - just not heard this before. So I am thinking they are two separate things and just a coincidence that this happened then. As humans, we love to know what causes stuff. Could have been the ciggies!!! Something you ate, stress from the day that was released in your tummy, any number of things that would have manifested itself no matter what you were doing at that particular time.But I suppose in everything, you could put it on the sessions, if there was something that needed to be released in you, and that was how it came through, but I tend to think not, but this is a first as far as I can recall. Again, I am just thinking what is best to do for everyone seeing this - but for problems that happen like this, it is best to email Mike because he will know right away and can address your personal concern about it - but on the other hand, if it IS something Mike sees now and then, then it is good that we post his comments here about it so others who have this will know what it going on! A dilemma! Hope you are better now! ~ Marilyn===================================Mike's Reply ~This is a new one on me for the IBS program, however I do see it in my practice sometimes, usually when people have either been extra tired or they have had other issues that have been draining their usual energy. It could also be one of any of the things you (Marilyn) mentioned to Brett also. I would suggest Brett leave the session for a day or two, and then relisten to it on a conscious level - ie. sat up having it playing in the background while perhaps reading the paper. Just as you might perhaps listen to the radio. It might be the session is not right for Brett, but there is nothing I can think of that might might contribute to his discomfort. But leaving it for a few days should do the trick. Ask Brett to let us know how he goes on and if the session isn't right for him we can reschedule things, but I am guessing it was one of the things we have mentioned. Best RegardsMike--------


----------



## 23392

Brett, I dunno about the episode either, but I get a similar *symptom* a lot. It's one of my main complaints/irritants [or, well, it was till the anxiety attacks...  :-(]. With me it's often worsened by movement--but oddly sometimes can be worse with eyes closed, too, especially refocusing my eyes significantly. Not that *I've* ever been able to pinpoint anything it relates to, but anything happen before or after? I've read that most food issues are more likely related to soemthing 4 hours before [quick reactions] or 72 hours before [slow ones]. I would probably be nauseous much more if i weren't an insane type t who likes things like spinny rides and swooping videos at the cinema...  Because with this symptom the refocusing the eyes thing can be pretty trippy, as with the looking up thing. Also my head doesn't feel full of water, but it *responds* like a water balloon: feels like there's a 'delay' and a 'catchup' when I turn it. And this is very much part of my IBS syptoms, literally from day one. [when it first hit I didn't know what it was or how much worse it woudl get, and was afraid to drive...]Real vertigo doesn't make me nauseous either. But either might do it to someone else.


----------



## Screamer

Brett, I haven't had this happen to me during the sessions but I do know that at times it has woken me up in the middle of the night. It's like I dreamed I was on a rollercoaster ride and then I get motion sick on it and when I wake up I continue to feel nauseaus and dizzy or kinda wonky. Probably doesn't help you much to know that but I hope you're feeling better. It may be that it would have happened anyway. Hope you're doing okay today


----------



## 20250

For the record although I had this happen it succeeded in getting me out of my D streak. And I am happy, beings mike asks us to go to that place, or imagine doing this or that, that I was able to go there, despite the nauseous feeling. I get woozy quite easily from virtual reality rides or motion sickness rides and I will trade the next 50 days for a lifetime of no more IBS!!!!Having said this, I now feel quite guilty for asking marilyn to put this post back up here. I do not want this to have a negative impact on anybody, especially our Kat.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

NO buddy, no negs here from it.I feel for ya, and I am so so glad you are not giving up. WE CAN DO THIS!!!Hopefully it was a one time deal and you will do better. I am glad you shared this.Take careKat


----------



## 23392

My turn...  I'm in h*ll. Woke up after 2 hours' sleep with another anxiety attack. Again, I was able to shut it down...but then I couldn't get back to sleep. Every time I would get close I would start into one again. I probably should just have stayed up until I felt really tired...I'm almost shaking, very low-grade, as I type. I'm two nights away from cd #2, maybe that will help. I think part of the cause may be the zinc I took [my sweetie has a cold/flu/something, and I don't want it...]. It's a nasal gel, but some of it does tend to get further up [and then down]. Odd thing is I've taken it before while having IBS, with *no* effects. But this time either it or something else made me downright nauseous. I've never gotten nauseous, even with the IBS--only with stomach flu. I may have taken it when my stomach was too empty...[it never bothered me when I was healthy, either--or I was able to shrug it off.] Anyway, it feels like my whole system is just shut down in response. Nothing's moving. I have a BIM appointment [for myself] today, so maybe that will fix it--it did the last time my stomach was not moving.I have a doc. appt. Wednesday; if I'm still not sleeping I may see if I can get in earlier. A DO guy; maybe he will have something more to help. I'd go on anti-anxiety stuff but after my reaction to Ambien...I'm scared to. Unless I'm sitting in the office and they can supervise me...Just needed to 'talk' to somebody.


----------



## 20250

AO, I at a loss with any ideas to give ya, maybe marilyn has some tricks up her sleeve. I do hope the doc can help you out on Wednesday. I didn't know that the hypno tapes were for anxiety related sleep disorders, just my thoughts though. Lord knows I'm no expert when it comes to the tapes. My take is they are to help with IBS D and C and anxiety as it relates to IBS,IE, panic attacks whenever you try to go outside the house for anything. Let us know what your doc says, and I hope you are feeling better soon.Kat, It's good to know my post did not effect you in a negative way. That would be the last thing that I would want to happen. I hope the tapes help you more than for myself, and that's just how I feel. I would rather see you get results from these tapes. Have a good one, See YaBrett


----------



## 23392

I'm actually hoping that if i can just get to cd #2, I can start things 'moving.' That's a large part of the current anxiety. I can feel it [that *nothign* is moving], and I think my body knows it, and it's contributing. It took 7 hours for breakfast to empty out...ate a little rice [1/2 cup] and bingo, nausea again, and it just feels like my stomach is sitting there like a big water balloon...I can deal with ibs symptoms. This is more GP-like, and that freaks me out! Because I could at least eat normal portions before this! But my stomach is NOT moving. And I mean not. And neitehr is anything else. I'm just having a total meltdown. It's Sunday, I've seen my BIM guy and this time if it helped it was only minimal; I'm dropping from lack of sleep and at the same time I'm awake and I doubt I *could* sleep; and there's nowhere to go. I wish I could skip to cd #2, but I'm due for the commentary tonight...I don't want to mess that up. But I'm just desperate.


----------



## 20250

Where are all my Buddies? I'm bored!!!


----------



## 23392

I'd sure trade you for bored, Brett, but since you're a nice person I wouldn't do that to you...Off soon to our local healthfood place to lay in supplies in case I get even worse, and see if natural sleep things or slippery elm might help...


----------



## 20250

I'm trying to think of a couple different natural things my DH (Dear Honey, Thanks Robby) used to buy to help her stay calm and sleep better. HMMM, Kava Kava maybe and st. Johns Wart I think. I think I'll pick ...BORED. But sorry you're not doing well. BTW, I know its hard to stay patient, but session 1 is good for relaxing.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Brett - I emailed you a bit ago and I mentioned that as per your newest recent request, I would remove the posts yet again - but in light of reading the thread here, it would break the continuity of content if I did that - so rather than make it a big mystery, I will copy my rationale that I gave you before, and just place it here so we are all on the same page. Since this is your personal journal Brett, there will be many reading it as just guests on this BB and it does chronicle your real-life journey - I just want those reading to know that what you experienced is not typical to the feedback on the IBS program, in fact it is a first, but that doesn't mean it is an exclusive experience. So with that in mind - here is the rationale-***Hi Brett,I put your post back as requested along with my reply and Mike's comments. My fear was that if no one has ever before experienced the feeling of dizziness, etc. while listening to their sessions - no matter which session or what the content - that this may give them a suggestion, so that when they listen to session three (or any other) they may remember your experience and think of it - I know that sounds sorta wild, but I had remembered in my psych experience about tainting session content and feelings during content, so I was thinking of the pure listening environment. In the clinical setting, personal matters and individual interpretations of content are discussed patient to therapist only, and other patients don't come in contact with each other to compare notes - so too, are the patients' individual reactions to the hypnotherapeutic state only discussed patient to therapist - Ideally, a patient should come into the therapy with pure expectations - an expectation of even the therapy process (I might feel dizzy if I do hypnotherapy) can influence an individual's journey just as much as session content pre-knowledge - thus my concern. This could be especially true to guest readers who are unsure or even fearful of hypnotherapy - I am sure you know what I mean here.I had a bad reaction to someone discussing stuff on the BB and their interpretation and it really ruined one of the sessions for me, when prior to this I was going along fine - so on the one hand we have the BB for positive support, sharing and help and encouragement, but on the other hand, we have created an environment that leaves these types of things open.As a moderator and an IBS patient, I feel it is important to provide balance to those reading, yet let everyone have a fair crack at their journey - but it is also important for you to post your question and get answers to it - so I put your post back as requested. I just didn't want you to think I was holding it out for no real good reason - I have been on this BB 6 years now and I just want to do what is best for the overall good of folks there.***Okey dokey - that's it!







.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

On other topics - Yep, a "good" side effect of the program is better sleep as well as the other points Brett mentions - many of the protocols for anxiety, panic attacks, relaxation and better sleep patterns are woven within the protocol for session content in additon to helping all the IBS and related symptoms!Be well.xxgotta go - my Polish friend is making punchkes (sp?) for Fat Tuesday before Ash Wednesday - (like the donut type Benette`s (sp?) in New Orleans type thing) an annual event - and I get some fresh out of the fryer - very unhealthy! But worth it - and yes - NOW I can eat them - pre-CDs, no way!







xxbyeee...


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I had a shower to go to for my Daughter. I let my H drive again and I sat way in the back of my van.I have a bucket back there and for some reason I feel safer back there. More comfy for me. I bet my H is like, 1st she has to drive everywhere we go, now she sits was in the back.I don;t panic as much back there. It is really weird.Sorry you are bored.Take a nap. There is always so much to do around here I usually never get bored. I know you were talking about me your buddy







Take careKat


----------



## 20250

It's good to see you getting out and doing things. You've been going lots of places lately, that has to be a good sign







Dancing with the stars was better than a nap, Buddy







See Ya, Off to work!!


----------



## 23392

I get to start session 2 tonight! I get to start session 2 tonight! Doing the happy tap dance.


----------



## 23392

Btw that's funny, Brett! I have a friend who's a big, burly guy, grew up living in tepees, teaches kung fu and self defense, was in the army, and he is totally into Dancing With the Stars! Not just his wife. hehe. I see you too [profile] are afflicted with the house remodeling bug, btw.  We have an old Victorian...embarrassing what still *isn't* done after the time we've been here. Common saying in the 'hood is, "it's never done." Off to hear Session *2!* Haha, hoho, hehe [apologies to Dr. Demento ;-)]


----------



## 20250

You don't sound happy about session 2







I hope you enjoy the session. It's hard not to look forward to the next session,eh? I start 4 in 3 days and am trying to stay calm but I can't wait.Yeah the remodeling bug hit me a couple years ago. Somewhere in the meeting room's archive are pictures of the outside. I don't know what you need to do to find them easy, maybe find, photo albums, not sure though. Some day you will have to post your remodel project with us. I think everybody has these privelages now but it seems everybody is afraid to share their faces around here. Most are very private and mysterious(sp). Good luck on session 2, Bye


----------



## 18204

I will get a shot of my mug up here soonRobby


----------



## 23392

I liked session 2, *and* I think I was able to get some movement and some feeling using it! In fact, I'm pretty sure. I *could* feel it...I have some questions for Marilyn; Marilyn, I tried a private post to you [but I think I forgot to list my 'home' email, which I don't mind y'all having, so here 'tis: efannin###columbus.rr.com]. I hope the private post worked; I've done only 3 and I don't know if they get through...Mike sent me a personal message a little while back...unfortunately for him on the day i was having a meltdown.  8-} He then proceeded to send me another, longer, reassuring email with some really useful messages/thoughts for me. What a truly compassionate person! Like you'd ever get that from a doctor...[well, to be fair, my GI guy calls me, even on weekends, if I'm having an issue, but he is much briefer than Mike and sometimes I have to knock him on the head to get *my* p.o.v. across...but the real difference is, MIke's degree of input for someone he doesn't even know...and the degree of time and listenign he put in to such a person.]Marilyn,  if I have as many questions and am as pesky as you say you were, maybe someday I will be as much of an active advocate and as useful as you.  I doubt I'm as organized, though. I'm trying to figure out how to put a picture up there...is that called an avatar? I went to the 'tools/help' bar, but didn't see any titles that looked like they would allow a pic. Anyone care to explain to the idiot, here?


----------



## 20250

AO, You have to hit the Go button, then profile, then edit, then avatar, then you can choose one of theirs or upload a personal avatar, but it has to be a certain size to fit on here. I think its 85 x 85 pixels. I used whatever art software that is on my pc to resize my pic, Then hit ok. There, I hope that's right. Good luck with Session 2.Robby, maybe we'll get to see your Itasca?


----------



## Screamer

Brett, now you HAVE my mug on here already (just in Frapper remember). It's solely that I am too lazy to bother changing my avatar right now (lol, blaming summer on this one). I'd happily share my house, however it is an unremarkable rental and totally boring with mismatched furniture. However we are still planning to move in a few months time and I swear I will post some pics of our new (rental, sigh) place and the beach where we'll be living







AO glad to hear things might be moving! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Screamer

Oh if you google "irfanview" it's a free program you can download. I use it to resize all my photo's etc. Good luck with getting your pic in


----------



## 23392

duh....what's frapper? Hey, wow, somehow I got listed as prolific.  When did *that* happen?  [note i do not ask *how*... ]


----------



## 23392

I think session 2 is working! Well...I know it is. I overdid something and now need to re-set. Yay, *results!* [even the wrong results, because it means it's do-able. ]btw I'm not manic-depressive, really, gang.  I had just tended to alternate bad day/hopeful day.But when I was more myself, my nickname did used to be 'tigger.'


----------



## Screamer

Angry I'm glad something is working







And I never thought you were manic depressive. I have really up and down times too. My moods can swing from one end of the scale to the other many times a day and I don't have it either. It's okay to be mad/sad/glad/angry/elated all at once when you have IBS (well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!!). Funny thing is I find a lot of my moods are related to what's going on in the belly! Good to see you got your avatar figured out too and good luck for tomorrow


----------



## 20250

AO, A link to frappr is in the meeting place at the top. It's a place where we can share photos of ourself or family, mostly we get to see what everyone's dog looks like. Amy, Did you do the face recognition thing down in the meeting place? I'm curious to see who comes back as a match,LOL







So, We're going to get to see the beach pretty soon,eh? Cool!!Oh, wait... Yep AO, I was thinking you were crazy!, What the heck are we dealing with here. I'm joking of course, You'll get to know us and we'll get to know you in short time.Have a great day!!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

AO-if you click the Go tab and go to "my space" look under "Karma" that is where the number of posts you need to get the various levels is listed.K.


----------



## Screamer

Brett, I did do the face recognition. I was shocked by a lot of them! And didn't get the one person you think I look so much like (maybe she's not in the database though, who knows







)


----------



## 23392

Yowza, I'm at 100 posts already??? I know I'm wordy [yes, yes, I *was* an English major! ], but I guess I have 'frequency' in more than one area of my life... Hm, how d'you get to 4 karma points I wonder, they don't say about that...


----------



## 23392

Found Frapper. Holyyyyyy....Amy, you're *gorgeous!* I have photogenic-ness envy. :-( See what you mean about the dogs, Brett. Wow, lotsa...I do admit a weakness for Brittany spaniels [which my uncle always had] and dobermans [which I had one of. Friendliest thing on the planet...scared people to death, though. ]My significant otter has the digicam...somewhere.  Hm, wonder if the scanner is working...


----------



## Screamer

Angry, (blush) thank you, but it's an old and good photo (hence using it in public-lol). I really should update it but too lazy to do so. Don't worry about being a chatterbox, I hit prolific in just 9 days (he he) and very prolific hit a few months later. Luckily I shut up a bit more these days and let other people talk too-lol


----------



## 20250

So, keeping with my journal today is the first day for session 4 and I listened to it this afternoon. It is my new favorite, so much that I listened to it twice, sorry marilyn. I know I can't go into details but for you guys that are that far along you know what I mean. I am finding it so much easier to visualize myself being wherever Mike tells me to go, and I did not get woozy today from going to that "special place". Thanks Marilyn for keeping me in check and for being so readily available to help us over the humps and bumps. I do have one little question but I will PM you Marilyn.


----------



## 23392

Drat, my post just got deleted before I sent it! How does this happen???Brett, this is great news! I'm glad to hear you doing so well. Kat, how are you getting along?Anyway...if I can get sleep tonight anything like I did last night, I will break the 'every other day/night' thing and be next up for your 'woohoo!' icon, Brett, O Master of Icon Choices. Plus dare I say it if I feel good enought to try short-duration exercise tomorrow, I will definitely warrant it... Booga-booga prayers still accepted.  They will also be returned if YOU need 'em. Thanks, guys!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

HI, I am doing okay. I have had allot of D here lately I think it is from the antibiotics I was on for the flu. I should of not taken them cause the flu is a virus and they did nothing for it BUT the Dr wanted me to cause of the ear and throat ache.SO I have been a little down due to all the D. I actualy (SHHHHH don;t tell Marilyn) have not listened to the tapes for a few nights. I need to get cracking on them again. I spent the night out at my Daughters last nigth to help with the new colicy ?spelling baby. This is so funny. My poor daughter has not had sleep in 5 weeks since baby had been born. She has colic so she sleeps holding her off and on. After 7:00 PM the baby starts crying and cries allot all night. Last night I got there at 7:30 and that little one did NOT cry all night. I got her to sleep at 10:30 woke her up at 3:00 to eat. She went back to sleep and we woke her up again at 8:00. to eat again. My daughter could not beleive it. Her H got up and was like is everything okay. Yeah no tears all night. She did not cry at all. Funny they were in shock. I did not sleep thought cause that baby is so noisy and farts like an old man. I had to laugh.Oh well thanks for asking. Hope you are doing good.Talk to you latterKat


----------



## 23392

This is longish cause I feel like i'm having anotehr mini-meltdown and I'm a little scared...I feel like everytime I take a leap forward I fall back. Night before last, I slept for 6.5 hours straight--a new record. [and then another 2. Coming from someone who has been getting more like 2-5 hours total of broken sleep, that's great...] I was able to alter dreams to less negative content, and to shut off anxiety attacks before I was quite awake.I was able to do this once before, when I was only a little way into the hypno tapes, but then my body came up with some new symptom that threw me for a loop and I totally lost that ability.This time I thought I had 'regained' it...but last night I woke up every 1/2 hour to every 2 hours, all night, not a thing I could do about it, and the dream content was even yuckier...not scarier, but yuckier. [there is always a negative dream before these wakeups.]I was consoling myself with, at least I got something like 5.5-6 hours of broken sleep instead of 3, and also with that there wasn't as much *fear* with the wakeups, or as fast a pulse [it can be 80-86; it was 66-78 this time], or worry about any other symptoms.I did notice my guts were really, really active, even a little sore, and I was *starving* today...normally not that much appetite, but hungry every 2 hours. No D, but threats of it; always turned out to be wind. 1 normal, large bm. So I thought, well, maybe I worked it too hard, too fast, and 'turned things up' too much because I was so freaked and unhappy with the C. I've been having the general symptom that I'm much less tired than I *should* be with all this lack of sleep, and I think that's the anxiety--that's what I'm blaming, anyway.  I have crashes in energy and then pick up...and one of the general things is, that at night when I *should* be sleepy, I'm not; I wake back up again and it takes me a while to 'go down.' Contributing to the problem, of course...Well, tonight that is amplified. Admittedly, it's been ages since I had 2 nights in a row of 8 hours and then 5.5 hours, that's the most sleep I've had in a while. But I am *way* too energized! I was working out to *fast* stuff tonight and for well over 11 minutes. Yes, I did watch 2 adventure shows,  but that usually wouldnt' do it...So of course I started worrying, 'how like is this to the prelude to the panic attack when I took the overdose of B,' and I had to settle myself down from *that* one...it's *not* like...my pulse is normal to low normal, I can concentrate better, I'm actually yawning but too jittery to sleep. So just about the time I thought, "well, at least I ditched the fear," here comes a *new* version of it tonight! I swear...this is what my body always seems to do to me: I cope with one symptom and it ramps up another one! My sweetie says when he's getting over something--a surgery, an illness--he usually oscillates good night/bad night, and I had talked myself resignedly into being OK with that, but along comes this jittery energy, too much of it, and that alone is enough to freak me out. I *may* have exerted too much will and turned things up too fast or tried too hard to get rid of things too soon, and I will back off and 'let' things happen, but I feel like I don't just have 'mind armies,' I must have 'mind panzer divisions' or something. Argh. Separate response to Kat follows...


----------



## 23392

Hey, Kat, my sympathies to you, your daughter, her hubby and the baby! When I was a med student we got one young mom into the psych ward because she had a colicky baby! It's hard on all concerned. I had to laugh, though...You get the poor little critter to sleep through!  You Baby Charmer, you! I am reminded of something a friend of mine said, who has babysat most of her life [she was an army brat and at some of the bases in some of the countries, choices of sitters were few, so she did a *lot*...]. She said what she does when a baby is crying and upset is to totally remain calm and centered herself, which is hard when you're holding them, but does transmit beautifully to the baby [they can sense so much with body language, in a tactile way] and calms them. I bet you are able to do this, because you have experience and also a little more detachment and calm than her new mom! Or, you're just plain good with kids. Now, if you can only comfort your innards a bit as if they were a baby you cared about,  maybe the D will stop.  [this is my idea and, so far as I know as yet, not any content on Mike's stuff. ]One can hope, eh?Hm, maybe *I* will try that with my nervous little stomach [this is the first time in my life--and that should tell y'all something about how anxious I did NOT used to be] that I've ever known what it meant to have "butterflies in the stomach." No stage fright I've had feels like this...not at all. Seriously, though, I do find a part of my body that is in pain responds better if I think to it/touch it lovingly and comfortingly instead of getting exasperated with it...'there are many roads to the truth'


----------



## 23392

I'm in h*ll this morning. After an excellent night 3 nights ago, where I felt â€˜in controlâ€™ of and able to shut down the awakeningsâ€"nocturnal anxiety attacksâ€"after bad dreams, or even change the dreams, two nights ago was worse and I just woke up with the most intense anxiety attack to date, after a worse dream. And one hour of sleep. I didnâ€™t try anything with the hypnosis tapes last nightâ€"I just let things flow. But I did stay awake through them and thatâ€™s not a good sign. Up to this point, itâ€™s just been painful, dragging, frustrating to have bad nights. This time was so intense, I donâ€™t want to go back to sleep. It was 3 or 4 levels more intense. And I doubt I could sleep right nowâ€¦I got the pulse down, but the intensity of the heartbeat is still there, my shoulders and back are still tight, and that â€˜butterfliesâ€™ feeling in the stomach is still very much there. Which is the main reason Iâ€™m not trying to settle more of itâ€¦I canâ€™t seem to do anything about *that.* And that seems like a â€˜signalâ€™: I felt last night as if I were winding up to somethingâ€¦and sure enough I was. I donâ€™t see a lot of point trying to sleep until that settles down. Itâ€™s Saturday am and finding a doctor is a snowballâ€™s chance in hell. Neither my old pcp nor my new one answers. I didnâ€™t get scheduled for a proper evaluation by any psych professional at my appointment [although that was my main complaintâ€¦he wanted to do blood tests *first.* ] My former counselor, who I had talked to for diagnosis, informally, works corrections now, not private practice. I have 48 hours to survive [till I hear from the other docâ€™s office on Monday am], and I just feel like crying. I donâ€™t even know why this is happening to me, exactly. After a â€˜preludeâ€™ on Jan 24 & 30, that I blamed on sore muscles, it kicked in every night since Feb. 15. Up to that point in time, I slept like a log, I could awake and go right back to sleep...then suddenly, boom. Even after it started, I wasnâ€™t *afraid* to sleep before. Now I just about am. It was that bad.Have you ever dealt with this sort of thing? Did anything help??


----------



## 23392

Marilyn was kind enough to send me the following post, and she said it would be OK if I posted it.from Marilyn:I replied through my ibsgroup email that I would reply through this email address - both systems seem to be on the blitz today!Mike is away to London this weekend, and then I know for the coming weeks, he has a full load of patients into the evening hours, but I will give you some thoughts of my own for now.You are very much like I was/am - we both come from scientific learning backgrounds - mine in psychology and yours in the medical arena, but we both are persons that tend to evaluate, overanalyze, chart things out, and expect a cause and effect explanation for everything. I know - I was there.The program is geared to address what the subconscious mind feels is the most pressing. However, what you may think on a conscious level, that is the most pressing, say your worries about sleep patterns, nightmares, IBS, etc. may not be what your subconscious mind sees as most pressing - or even may see beyond as to what is causing the sleep disturbances, dreams, and IBS. For myself, when I initially did the program, I was all over the place, analyzing, trying to direct how I should respond to the sessions, etc. and was fighting it. My subconscious mind knew that I was dealing with divorce, several surgeries, and life changes, that were more pressing than the IBS symptoms, and the program dealt with those first. It may be that you need to step away from the program for awhile, see your doctor about both your physical and psychologial health, and get a fresh perspective. Like me, I think that you might be consciously trying to direct the sessions to do what you want it to do, and when the sessions don't address them, or you revert back, you feel frustration. The sessions are not designed to be directed by the conscious mind, but by what the subconscious mind sees as what you need help in the most.You know that you can feel a bit better - even if it is for a fleeting moment - but this tells you that you can at some point in the future, repeat this feeling - and for longer and longer periods of time- so that is a postive thing. And we tend to see the negative things, the relapses, etc. and take these as the only truth. But part of the truth IS the feeling better as well, even if it is temporary or short-lived at this time. That doesn't mean that it will always be this way.My comments, of course, are just as a friend to a friend, not in a professional manner, as that is Mike's job, but I do work with many IBS patients behind the scenes on a volunteer basis, and having seen some of the things you are going through with my own situation, my best comment would be don't despair and don't consider your situation now to be the final one - it can and will get better.I fought the program tooth and nail while I did it the first time - I analyzed every outcome and obsessed about every relapse - I was Mike's IBS patient nightmare from "you know where" LOL - when I finally just listened to the sessions and didn't really "care" how I did it - just let the words flow over me, then I started to see some real improvement with the IBS - but, I do know that the initial time around, the program was keeping me safe and helping me work through the other stressors going on in my life at that time.I am always learning and changing, and still deal with stuff, but I know that healing takes time, patience, and being gentle with myself - and to this day, I still have to remind my own self of that - so my clone buddy, don't worry about things too much, take some time off now and then, and when you do listen to the sessions, just as you mentioned you have done, continue to just let the words wash over you, let the imagery come as it wants to - if it wants to - and if not just relax and chill out, and if you fall asleep, then sleep and let go... just as you say - just let it flow - if you sleep, great, if not, just carry on as best as you can. Once you talk with the docs, you will have more insight there as well - and you have lots going for you on a positive note - you are pro-active to finding solutions - you have the support of Mike, myself and others on the BB, and you are going to get some answers from the docs - so these are all good steps in the right direction!Hope this helps ya a tad bit - I won't reply to your BB posts - if you want to post this email in reply to the posts you emailed to me here, to help others, you certainly can, but I will leave that option to your good self.Also, I note from your other post you work at the Jewish Hospital at Cinncinati - may I ask what you do there? I was really impressed by your educational background! Blessings to you,Marilyn


----------



## 23392

I just want to add...Karen, at Mike's email, *called* him in London, on his mobile, and *read* him my email, and Mike sent back a reply which Karen sent to me!This is amazingly caring. Why can't docs be like this?[Well, I should make some exceptions--my sleep doctor friend, who is also a flamenco guitarist,  and a friend, called me at home and is going to shoehorn me into make sure I don't have sleep apnea, just in case [we both doubt it] and to monitor me.In ruminating on this to reply, I may have got to a piece of it: What is getting to me is what I perceive as a downward spiral. Losing piece by piece things that I could do, as of January. [My IBS was not too bad in the late summer/fall.]donâ€™t know if I overdid itâ€"tried too hardâ€"or if this is just getting to me. It seems every time I make some progress, my body comes up with a new or worse symptom and knocks me totally on my arse. In January I began cutting down and giving up workouts. Then I started having to cancel some classes, or teach things I could do sitting down [I teach and performâ€"or didâ€"dance as well as doing medical writing/research]. I developed another symptom in that time as well, where I just felt like I was going to drop. This was new, and really interfered with things and caused a lot of worry. I didnâ€™t know what was going on or when it would happen. But at least till the end of January I was sleeping like a log. Now I am having to cancel workshop appearancesâ€"this weekend for the first time in my life. And I was supposed to perform at someoneâ€™s wedding on Friday, but that is questionable now. And of course, I am losing money, and I donâ€™t have any to lose. So Iâ€™m not sure itâ€™s the tapes, and trying to do too much. It may just be the nature of things since January, that I seem to be losing my ability to work, which is a lot of who I am. And in my field, itâ€™s hard to â€˜get backâ€™ if you let go [there are some pretty ruthless and unethical people in town who would love this. :-(]So itâ€™s less frustration with the tapes [because I dont' *expect* them to fix things when my body ups the ante significantly] than sheer fright that, for every step forward, I get walloped back two. Itâ€™s not that Iâ€™m unhappy that the tapes didnâ€™t work *every* night or arenâ€™t working versus the new symptoms/level; itâ€™s the new symptoms/level! Itâ€™s the fear of progression. I already nearly canâ€™t work. I have got some encouraging messages from Marilyn, as you can see, and Mike. I'm going to try to hold on. Maybe someday...And I am aware that some of you have dealt with much worse. thanks for listening. There are few people I can talk to about this.


----------



## 23392

A bit better today...wakeups were less strong. Limp as anything today though [big surprise ]. However, one good thing to report...made it to a training session, and after we went out. Turns out all our 'first choice, 'safe,'' restaurants were closed, so we ended up at an old favorite Korean place. I just couldn't stay out of the kimchee! [LOOOOve kimchee!] Had a few bites...seem to be ok. Fingers crossed! [spicy food per se has never hurt me, btw. no acid. it's the cabbage that's a little daring... ]


----------



## 20250

Thursday night my DH and I are going to the Taj in Atlantic City to see a private concert featuring Gretchen Wilson and Heart. It is a VH1 Special that is supposed to be on Television Friday night. Tickets were given to people who donated to St Judes on Cat Country radio and at the time we didn't know tickets were involved, just donating for the children. Anyway, This will be a big test for my hypno tape journey to see how far I have progressed so please wish me luck. Thanks,Brett


----------



## 23392

Luck wished, Brett! I was part of a benefit for St. Jude's some time back; also small donation last year--CVS pharmacies collects at certain times of year. I hope you enjoy the concert, the trip, and have a great time! Wouldya believe I've only ever been to part of one concert [Lollapalooza--the one 3-4 years ago], but I've worked at booths at a *lot* of them...Well, *big* concerts, anyway! Acts that play smaller spaces, like Neil Jacobs or Celtic bands, I've been to a lot of.Our amphitheater has great restrooms.  And lots of them!


----------



## 20250

Thanks AO. Why only part of one concert? Do you mean because you had to work the booths? The bathrooms are usually gross at these places, and never enough for the women. Good for you for getting lots of empty restrooms.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Good Luck Brett. Hope all goes well.And yes be glad you are not female cause the bathroom lines are always awful at concerts, ballgames etc. That is one reason I never want to go. I always wonder if I say, excuse me I am sick and butt in line if they would let me go on through. Never had the gutts to do that.Oh well let us know how it goes. St Judes is a great place. Little girl across the street spent about 10 months there. Family had to packup and all go there. St Jude was so good to all of them.Take careKat


----------



## 20250

Yes, St. Jude is great. Thanks for the Good Luck vibe, I'll try to take some pics with my camera phone and pass them along to ya. Hope you are feeling better and back to listening to the tapes. See Ya soon,







Brett


----------



## 23392

yep, I was always working one of the booths at concerts. Be careful about that camera phone, btw; they are getting stricter and stricter about those at concerts....but yeah, our local amphitheater has multitudinus stalls for women, and, until the very end of the evening, still many clean ones! Well, actually, i think i've 'been' after my shift [tho it didn't last till the very end] and always found some clean ones. They're good here. If you're going to go to a concert,  you might want to come here as far as amphitheaters go!


----------



## 23392

Wish me luck, gang! I have a presentation to do tonight [Fri]! I had an anxiety attack driving Mon. [which utterly sucked; I do *not* need my mobility limited!] so I have someone driving that I'm going with. I did the practice OK, but I will certainy take your prayers/incantations/meditations/anything you can offer! Wish me luck!


----------



## 20250

Good Luck tonight. You will be fine. Let us know how it goes, and hopefully you will have many bathrooms like at the sqeaky clean amphitheater to keep your anxiety down. Is this your first presentation?As for my own experience last night, it is a new series called decades of rock on VH1, and it will be on television soon, but not tonight as stated earlier. What stuck out most was how thin, yes thin, Gretchen was. They say TV adds five pounds to a person, but I was surprised. Personally, I like the TV version... a little meat on the bones is good. The doors were supposed to open at 9:15 but they did not let us in until 10:15 due to technical problems and they only did 4 or 5 songs total, all together too, and they were awesome!The very best news is that I think I have turned the corner big time! The tapes must be working because I actually enjoyed myself with NO PANIC at all, nothing! I even ate dinner before we left. And No pills last night. I'm down to 1 Imodium each morning and 2 fibercon's each afternoon. Oh, one BM a day, always in the morning.Mike, Marilyn, Thank You so much for how I am feeling right now. I have been waiting for this day for so long. My wife asked me a couple times "How is your belly" and "are you OK" and each time I was able to say no problems. It made me realize just how much my IBS has been on HER mind and how it effects the ones who love you. I think I'm happier for her. Our DH's lives are effected so much and she has been a trooper through everything. Her hapiness was greater than mine on the ride home last night. Mine was more joy and relief.Thanks Robby and Amy for your support and for sharing your journey with us. And for being honest with us about your setbacks because hearing about your setbacks are equally important, especially early on when I was having doubts and setbacks. Thank You for being real! Thanks Kat for being my best IBS Buddy.Please keep listening to these tapes. Don't give up hope, They will work. I hope by reading this that you will be inspired to get back into a daily routine of listening to the tapes. You deserve equal Happiness and I want to read your success story one day soon.Grant, if you read this, I know your reasons for not doing these tapes and I respect you for being true to yourself. If all else fails think about trying the tapes. AO, I know it's early on for you and I hope some of this rubs off on you too.Again, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Brett, first of all this sounds like a goodbye letter. I hope not.







I hate goodbyes. Even if you are all better you need to still keep in touch and keep us going. We need you, your encourangements and your little smart a-- comments. ha haI am SO SO HAPPY for YOU!!







I do envy you and I am jealous. I hope I am where you are here soon.Again glad to hear you had a great night and you better not leave us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Kat


----------



## 20250

You Know, When I got home today I said to my DH(Honey) that when certain people read this they would think it was a goodbye letter, but no way is that the case. I want to try and support and help where I can and by whatever means. Don't worry Kat, I have many many more smart a** comments for you. I hope you listened to your tapes last night, and don't be fibbing saying you did if you didn't. You'll only be hurting your progress. Time to get your a** in gear Girl!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Wow Brett, I started crying when I read your dear post... I had taken a peek at my entry on the "Living with IBS" thread that you mentioned in the MP, and it was from Jan 2001 - before two more surgeries, and back then I was not totally at the stage I am now (you came along way faster than I did!) - and I am sort of blue at thinking that IBS cost me in part, the loss of the happy family I should have had, and now I am alone - you are so lucky to have a DH that has stayed by your side - I am really so glad for you and I thank you for sharing it, because it really helped ME to know that all these years here, while in my own sadness sometimes - my little offerings have made a difference to others - it is a scary and empowering feeling - tears are running down my cheeks as I type this out - I am so so glad that you are now experiencing this joy and have shared it to encourage others - so thank YOU Brett - you are a sweetie!







.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Glad your not leaving us. Your at the top of my list of buds too. I am giong to bed early tonight to listen to the tape for the 1st time this week. I know it is bad when you don't even take time for yourself.I need to get on the ball here.Thanks for kind words.Have a GREAT weekendKat


----------



## 23392

Well, I actually *slept* last night, but I woke up with the first headache I've ever had in my life. It was probably coming on last night...felt like someone was trying to stake me [any Buffy fans out there?] In the middle of the forehead. This morning I had nausea with it, and as the ES tylenol kicked in and the center-forehead pain relented, I got this weird ear symptom...it *feels* like there is fluid pushing out my eardrums--first both, now mostly the left--and I am sensitive to noise. No visual stuff, so likely not a migraine...I literally have never had a headache before. Had to ask my sweetie 'could this be it?' Never had one with stopping caffeine cold turkey, never had one even with dehydration/heat exhaustion.Been crawling the headache web sites; looks most like a tension or maybe dehydration headache...Got a lot worse when I was being active--back of the head started to hurt toh, & I never get sinus, either. Never. I have no idea what's up....I did the gig. Amazingly. No, Brett, it's far from my first one.  I don't get stage fright that I can't 'channel' into adrenalin. Which is why it's so odd that I'm having anxiety attacks...I don't seem to be properly hydrated...drinking like a mad thing and craving it, but not urinating that much. Hope this is not a sign of worse things...And [and this is why I suspect the dehydration] the D is back! Real D, for the first time in ages...I've had worse and it didn't dehydrate me [only one late last night] so I've no idea what's going on. But I did the gig anyway, d***it! I am mandatorily off the tapes :-( per Mike [unless he changes his mind] until I get some other issues looked into. Not happy at all about it. :-( Especially with the D being back...they were also helping me 'ride out' the anxiety. But I'll be a good girl and follow orders. I just hope I don't get any more of these headaches!!! Oy, if this is what the rest of you who get 'em go through, my hat's off to you in a big way! Here's your humor for the post: my Grandfather never got headaches in his life either. We used to say he just gave 'em to others! [Probably I do too. ;-)] And, you know what group of people reports zero headaches, per a news article on the radio some time back? People in insane asylums! 'splains a lot about me, don't it? ;-)Waiting for the comment, Brett.


----------



## 20250

Hey Marilyn, You're not completely alone. You have us and thankfully we have you. That special someone is waiting for you out there, when it's time he will find you or you will find him. I know what you mean though. Maybe if you had YOU for a coach as we do things would have happened faster! Questions are always answered fast, frustrations are eased in a way that only you can do. I can always feel the sincerety(sp) in your helpful responses. So please, give yourself a little more credit for your "little" offerings.


----------



## 20250

Hey Kat, Where did you get all them balls?







You can tell the tapes work when you look at the smiley mountain and think what I am thinking, sorry, I can't explain grasshopper, for you must experience this for yourself.HeheWhat are you up to, around day 40ish? I hope you gave yourself time last night to listen and you have a great weekend yourself.







Ao,







Are you waiting for a smart a** comment or do you want some sound feedback? I can think of a few things but you set it up to easy for me so I'll stay serious instead.Honestly, I don't have a handle on what is going on, I know you have to be careful in respect to others on the program so I won't dig in any deeper. Glad to hear you made it through your gig, and whatever is causing you to stop the tapes will go away so you can return to your magical journey. Good Luck to you.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Okay you lost me?? Where did the grasshopper come in? I just got out of bed so maybe I am not awake yet.I did listen to the tape. I will have to look at my book to see where I am at.It is suposed to be around 76 here today. Natually it is saturday and I have to work. Got up and took my lomotil. Had D at 2:00 in the morning so I am scared to go to work.Oh well have to go and start getting ready. Takes this old lady awhile to look persentable.CYAKat


----------



## cookies4marilyn

sniff, sniff - awww, thanks Brett. xx


----------



## 23392

> quote:and I am sort of blue at thinking that IBS cost me in part, the loss of the happy family I should have had, and now I am alone - you are so lucky to have a DH that has stayed by your side - I am really so glad for you and I thank you for sharing it, because it really helped ME to know that all these years here, while in my own sadness sometimes - my little offerings have made a difference to others - it is a scary and empowering feeling


Oh, Marilyn, you make *such* a difference! Brett is right. I've ony been on here a short time, and you've already taken some real and considerate time with me that I *really* appreciate, and that has been really helpful. [since I'm off the tapes I re-read your and MIke's posts to me each night before going to bed...it makes a real difference to be able to say, 'Yes, the good is as valid as the bad;' without those words I can all too easily get caught in the 'downward spiral' mindset! That has been one of the single best thigns anyone has said to me!!!I hear a lot of sadness about the happy family. But anyone who dropped you for your problems could not have given you the sort of real support others get, the real support you deserve. I agree with Brett: there's someone better out there. I know it's hard at home alone. You aren't alone *here*, though! [and hey, if you're in OH or NC I might even have a couple clues on those who might fall into the category of 'right people'! ;-) heh heh]


----------



## 23392

> quote:I am giong to bed early tonight to listen to the tape for the 1st time this week. I know it is bad when you don't even take time for yourself.I need to get on the ball here.


THAT's the spirit, Kat!! and you DESERVE the time for yourself! You have more than earned it!!Oh, I think the 'grasshopper' reference is to some martial arts or 'choose wisely' [like in the 3rd Indiana Jones movie] mentor talking to a devotee...From one further along to the one coming along the way...I always hear jokes about 'weedhopper.' Some commercial? A Jackie Chan movie I haven't seen?  or Chow Yun Fat?


----------



## 23392

> quote:Ao, Are you waiting for a smart a** comment or do you want some sound feedback? I can think of a few things but you set it up to easy for me so I'll stay serious instead.Honestly, I don't have a handle on what is going on, I know you have to be careful in respect to others on the program so I won't dig in any deeper. Glad to hear you made it through your gig, and whatever is causing you to stop the tapes will go away so you can return to your magical journey. Good Luck to you.


Thanks, Brett! I do appreciate it. I *was* giving you the openign for the smart *ss comment, though. High five to you for your success, it's only the start! Wow!--AO


----------



## 23392

> quote:It is suposed to be around 76 here today. Natually it is saturday and I have to work. Got up and took my lomotil. Had D at 2:00 in the morning so I am scared to go to work.Oh well have to go and start getting ready. Takes this old lady awhile to look persentable.


Hey, Kat! I have to go in for a sleep study when it's 70 here...I sympathize! [it's tomorrow night and Monday night]I made it through my gig even with the D being back, so I'm passing on that luck to you, plus some extra, so you make it through yours feeling *better* than I did! It takes me 2.5 hours to gussy up, if that makes you feel any better!  I never wear makeup except for stage makeup, so it takes me forever to put the #$%^! stuff on [only 15 minutes to get into whatever costume, but all the rest of it for the $%^ makeup]...they're right, mascara *is* surely a work of the devil, just not for the reasons they think... ;-) [cause i get it all over me ;-) Picture a cat with tape on its paws...  Ack! double-sided sticky tape, so it keeps getting everywhere else... ;-)]


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I listened to about 4 minutes of the tape last night and I had to run to the loo. So I got back into bed turned it on again and listened for a few and had to go again. Got back into bed turned it back on and next thing I remembered is waking up several housrs latter.So I fell asleep but I did have it on.I work in a hair salon on Saturdays. It is about 5 minutes away and I drive like a crazy perosn to get there. I hate that.Oh well hopefully I will get better like Amy and Brett. Can;t wait.Take care A-O and I will talk to you latterKat


----------



## 20250

Hi Kat, Sorry you are still having D problems. I have to be your big brother and make sure you are listening every night. Soooo, did you take time for yourself to relax and listen to your tapes last night? No excuses...


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

NO sorry I did not listen last night.







Me bad!!


----------



## 20250




----------



## cookies4marilyn

Now, now my friends...Mike says if you are ill or having a particular bad run with IBS (sorry, no pun intended), it is OK to take a few days off - and sometimes life just goes that way and you miss a few here and there. Don't beat yourself up on that - not bad at all. However, if you set a pattern of not listening, just to "not listen" then you lose ground; and you will know which category you fall under! Be patient with yourself, and rest, and give yourself permission to feel better - you will get there. ((((HUGS))) xx


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Brett, na na na na na.














See Marilyn is the boss and she is on my side. ha ha, She is cool with it. I am actually in a GOOD mood today.(that does not happen much anymore, sorry to say) Yeah for me. I took my lomotil when I 1st got up. Cleaned one easy house, and then I went shoping with NO D at all. I actually went to 3 stores and DID NOT have to use the bathroom. Did not even feel like it. I know the lomotil helps 99% but sometimes I still have to go when I take it or at least feel like I do.So today was actually a success.CYAKat


----------



## 20250

She's just being nice to you, you women have to stick together, hehe. It's good to see you in a good mood for once,lol, just kidding. I read what Marilyn said a little different than you do, Sis. Which category do you wish to fall under? So, na na na na na na to you







Bye, hope tomorrow is another good one for yaBrett


----------



## Screamer

I have to confess I skipped a couple of nights during the program. Some because I felt too sick to be able to lie there for that long and others cause I just really didn't have it in me that particular night to listen. And it still helped me







Brett, women will always stick together. You're outnumbered a little here dear buddy!







Kat, glad you had a good day! It's always nice to have a good day.Marilyn, just waving hi







I've been a bit slack in here lately







Started exercising a bit. It's taking up a lot of time-lol.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Okay Bro-buddy, I know which category I fall into. I think!! No I do. I cannot get used to you posting and not seeing your smiling face. Why did you get rid of your picture? Afraid someone would recognize it on America most wanted?Hi Amy, glad to see you on here and glad to see you have been working out. Wish I could get off my lazy a** and do that. I am stuck on all this reality TV and have no time to excercise. Got to love that excuse huh??Yes us girls do need to stick together. It is a man's world.Take care ALLKat


----------



## 20250

LOL, You're too funny. I don't see your mug on here. I was thinking of putting my dog on here... go ahead. I know you have a smart a** comment for that. I made it easy for you.







Hello Amy, been a while.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

You have what a few dogs, go ahead we would like to see them. I do like the baseball too. But I also like seeing faces of peep we are talking to. But I cannot be the pot calling the kettle black.I need to get a pic of me and my 2 grandbabies and put it on here.I watched my granddaughter Monday and she kept throwing up so her Mom came and got her. Today her Mom has it. I am staying FAR away I don't EVEN need that ####. I miss her though so much. I look forward to the days I have her. My daugher is like Mom, it is like water coming out of me. HELLO!!IBS happens all the time here. I asked her how she would like that to happen all the time, how would you feel if you were in a mall and that would happen. She is like Yeah I know, BUT I am throwing up too. SO yeah I don't think I got through to her. Have a good day. Hey Brett do you have roasters to crow and wake you up that early? Your crazy men. It was not even 5:00 when you typed this time.CYA


----------



## 14416

Brett, hope all is well with you. I sent you a message on myspace. By the way you stole my avatar... LOL. Put up the dukes, we might have to go 10 more rounds, again. *puts gloves on*Hey Kat, Amy, and Marilyn! Hope all is well with you!Brett, keep up the awesome progress; I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Screamer

Awww Kat, hope you don't get it. I'll have my fingers crossed for you! Hubby is ALWAYS bringing home stuff like that (works in a hospital, blech). I try to tell him that that was my life before the tapes but he doesn't really get it either. Or he does but forgets as soon as he's better. Hi Grant! How are things with you? What's this pain management clinic? (I have not chatted to you for SO long I have no idea what's going on in your life







). I hope whatever it is things are going well!Hi Brett







How you doing?


----------



## 20250

Long time no see Grant! What's Uppy? I think my ball is bigger than yours,hehe... Probably get in trouble for that one







. Sorry ModsMy eye's still swollen from the last ten rounds,LOL, Ouch!!OK, lemme work out first...


----------



## 20250

Doing Good Amy. Thanks for asking! And how are you doing?


----------



## 20250

No probs Kat. I already know what you, Grant, Amy and Marilyn look like anyways. Where is Robby's mug, and AO? HmmmOh, don't forget to listen to your tapes tonight


----------



## Screamer

Hey! How do you know what Grant looks like? And Kat?!?! I'm just talking to a bunch of faceless friends







I'm really well thanks Grant







Thanks to the cd's I've started exercising (something I didn't even do before my IBS got really bad). I'm even managing hour long walks and 35 minute jog/walk combinations and some light weights (need to get rid of all the flab I'm putting on now that I can eat again-lol). Good to hear you're doing good!


----------



## 14416

Lol, I see how the avatars are throwing people off.Amy just replied to who she thought was me.. but Brett was the one who asked, "Doing Good Amy. Thanks for asking! And how are you doing?"Lol! Not that I wouldn't ask, it's just funny what an avatar can do.Brett,







Brett doesn't know what I look like anymore, I took the pictures down. hahaI think I sent my mug over to Kat with a picture of my dog one time. I pop in here every once in awhile to see how my old peeps are doing!Making sure they're still improving. So happy Screamer (Amy) and Brett Sr. (Brett) have improved! Hopefully Kat improves 100%!


----------



## 20250

We're twins Grant! She can't tell us apart,hehe.







Did you change your name? I thought it was stillsuffering at one time.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Thanks Grant, I hope I do too and you do, heck I hope and pray we ALL do. Then we can all get together and have one heck of a party.I did listen last night for about 5 minutes then I was fast asleep. I ZZZZZZZZZZZZzz'd out fast.Take care all and have a good day. Kat


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Sorry Bro -Brett I won't be able to listen to tape tonight, I am spending the night with the little one, so her Mommy can get some sleep.Last time I did this she slept for me. Little bits had her days and nights mixed up and colic. But she is just to cute. (jealous aren't ya?) better get those kids married off so you and DH can catch up with me.Take careTalk to you all latterKat


----------



## Screamer

Ooops, nope I actually knew I was talking to Brett first in my post. My fault though. I forgot to address him so I got you all confusticated







Sorry! Kat, good luck with the colic tonight! I've had 3 bad sleepers (not sure if it was colic or not, no one would ever tell me anything!) and it was really tough!


----------



## 20250

That's a good excuse Kat. I would rather spend the evening with a grandbaby too. Enjoy your night.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Amy, Brett, Kat and Grant - our little family over here! LOLDarn, now I am getting confused between Brett and Grant with their darn baseball avatars - not to mention their names are similar too - good heavens, now I have a new challenge to my brain fog senility!!! HAHA!







Just got back from doing a local community wellness thing for IBS - it was very interesting! Someone stole one of my IBS books I had on display - well, hope it helps them!







Keeping you guys in prayer and good thoughts to feel better for those of you who aren't yet, and a howdy do to those who do! I'm a poet and didn't know it!!Ack, I need to have dinner, my posts are getting wacky!!!No cracks!!! he he he


----------



## 20250

Hi Marilyn, so good to see you again. I think I know who took your book... it was Grant







. You can't trust a man with a baseball avatar!Howdy do to you too... No cracks from me,hehe.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I'm BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. The little princess slept ALL NIGHT for her Gram for the 2nd time. So now my daughter is like what am I doing wrong? Why can't she do that for me?? I just smile







No, I do feel bad for her. 2 months of no sleep can kill ya. Yeah Brett needs to loose the ball. heehee Put his nice smiling mug shot back on here.Marilyn, you put stuff in a way we all should. If someone stole a book from me I would be so mad, but you are like oh well they must need it more than me. I wish I could look at things more that way.Oh well got to goLatterKat


----------



## Screamer

I was thinking the same thing as Kat. If someone stole something of mine I'd probably have steam coming out of my ears! But you're right Marilyn. If they took a book on IBS I guess they probably have it and are too scared to tell anyone about what's going on with them (maybe). Brett, I miss your face too! Kat, my MIL used to do that to me with all 3 of my kids. They'd scream for months on end, they started at 5pm and (well the twins did) and would go non stop through to 11pm then start up again shortly after 1am. I used to feel like I was going to go insane, but every time hubby's Mum stayed to help they'd be little angels and just sleep away like they never ever cried. I'm sure she thought I was making it up just how bad it was to have those 2 screamers for hours and hours every night! Hmmm I'd forgotten just how bad that felt until now







((hugs)) to your poor daughter! I hope she gets a break soon!


----------



## 20250

I agree with you guys, marilyn is the bomb! She always shows so much compassion when she writes. I would be mad too if someone stole my book. Kat, you should keep your Grand baby more often. If I had a grandbaby he/she would be sleeping over every other night....Someday







Sorry Amy, I'm tired of seeing my face!







I would rather see your faces.


----------



## 20250

There! How's that for an avatar?







What's the maximum size for an avatar, 87x87 pixels?


----------



## 20250

I don't mean to change te subject but I have to update my progress because I cannot believe how great everything is going lately.Marilyn, never in my wildest dreams did I think I would get the results that I am getting. I have to admit I was a little skeptical when I ordered the tapes. I had a hard time believing that listening to a hypno tape would solve my D problems. I still don't know how they work and I don't care either, they just do!Just 2 months ago I would panic if I spent more than 5 minutes in a store, hot flashes, stomach churning, etc.. I starved myself all day while at work. I was afraid to even drink water at work, for fear of D. Every morning I spent up to an hour in the bathroom and if I didn't get it all out I would panic all day. Once I ate dinner I was in for the night. I had constant stomach pain all day. It did not matter if I ate or not, and D was a regular event for the last 18 years. I think I tried every med and supplement there is during this time.All I can say is Thank You Mike, and Thank You Marilyn. My panic... gone, anxiety... gone, D...Gone. My last real D day was Jan. 30th.I go anywhere, anytime I want without a second thought. I eat anything I want. Everything that was a trigger is not a trigger anymore. During the last 2 weeks or so I have eaten pizza, stuffed pizza, meatball sub, eggs, bacon, and sausage with no afterpains or D. I still drink my coffee everyday, even had Ice cream the other night. I have 1 BM a day and it's always in the a.m. after my morning coffee and I'm in and out in less than 10 minutes. No time to finish my crossword puzzles anymore,hehe.The only complaint I have is my belly is starting to grow and now I'll have to start working out to stay in shape. I can't imagine what I'll feel like after my 100 days are done. It can't get any better.Thanks so much Marilyn, you are an Angel!BrettFormerly AKA Gravymaster!!


----------



## 18204

u da man Brett."Fly, be Free" (a quote from Mork from Ork as he throws an egg into the air)


----------



## Screamer

Lol Brett, I have that EXACT same complaint! Since all the D stopped my belly just keeps expanding and expanding (mind you I have yet to brave pizza or meatball subs but even so....). Hmmm better go for my walk this afternoon me thinks


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Brett, I AM SO SO HAPPY for YOU!! I am jealous too of you and Amy. I hope I am right behind you guys. Keep your fingers crossed. I am ready to feel better.As far as the belly, man it cannot get any bigger. I feel so big already after gaining this 30 already. So I don't want that to happen.I like your pic on you 4 wheeler. Looks fun. I love riding my brothers in the country when we go out there.You guys inspire me.By the way where is AO this week?? any one heard from her?Take careKat


----------



## Screamer

No she's been a bit quiet this week. I hope she's okay!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

She's OK - I will tell her you are all askin' bout her!







xxBrett - man, you always bring me to tears!!! Thanks hon! xx Thanks to you all - kind words are really appreciated so much you'll never know! xx


----------



## 23392

> Brett, women will always stick together.
> 
> 
> 
> To paraphrase Life of Brian..."I won't!" My SO is constantly complaining I'm more macho than he is...  What can I say, I had 3 surrogate 'brothers' growing up [1st cousins, same house] and, since I was the smallest, I *had* to be the toughest...  ["We're not gonna carry you back, so you better keep up..." ]I'm recovering. That headache I had laid me out flat--it was the only position without miserable pain and nausea with it. Only feeling better today...pretty much butter on the pavement to this point, couldn't sit up, couldn't stand up without the stake between the eyes...Teh sleep study was a kindness and a mercy; being monitored was reassuring. The anxiety attacks I was waking out of sleep wtih aren't apnea or beta-adrenergic hyperresponsiveness; I suspect they are plain old anxiety, IBS-related, as I thought. They told me my oxygen saturation in sleep is better than a kid's--98%--and my pulse only goes *up* to 60 even in an attack...so I guess I will be around to annoy people a while longer! FINALLY found a new PCP who is as attentive, thinking, informative as the last one was worthless! Besides which, he is an IBS sufferer himself! He ordered the SIBO test my GI guy has been dragging his feet on for *months,* right away! So I can rule that out [or in, depending on result] and move on! GAWD you don't know what a relief that is!Brett, it's fanDANGtastic how well you're doing! So great to hear! And you too, Amy! Love hearing this stuff. Adn see, Kat--told you you had the magic touch with the little ones!  Hair salon, eh? Remember to bend from the hip joint, and not from the back--it's stronger, will help your back, and won't 'squeeze' your tender tummy! Hopefully I'm recovered and back online...Thanks, everyone!
Click to expand...


----------



## 20250

No Robby, U Da Man!LOL. Having fun down there in your Itasca,eh? Lucky guyKat, you will get there in your own time. I'm sorry if I put pressure on you to listen every night. The last thing I want to do is impede your progress. Now hurry up and get better!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

No pressure







I Know you mean well. Hey if you don;t raz me no one else will. WHat are Bro's for???Saturday, work at shop day. I am getting sick of it to tell ya the truth.Hardest part is getting there.Kids are on spring break, we were going to go camping BUT it is cold and suposed to snow Monday, Tuesday, Thurday and maybe friday. SO I am not going to freeze out there.Have a good weekend everyone.Kat


----------



## 20250

Sure doesn't sound like spring. Our weather is so wacky this year. I don't blame you for not going, I wouldn't either.You have a good weekend too!


----------



## 18119

Camping, Had to look and see where you were from KitKatt when you talked about camping. My fifth is still in storage,it's snowing out and the stupid robins can't figure out how to get at the worms. I have been talking to my GI Dr. about hypno. after 3months of IBS-D.I was going nuts with this until I started on Chlodiazepox/Clind (2-4xdly) for spasms and Diphrnoxylate/Atrop(1-2,4xdly) for diarrhea.Holy Batt do-do robin, what a great two days not having to kick the dogs and the second 1/2 out of the way trying to get to the porclin thron. I'm getting to think camping my not mean stopping the rig along the road and heading back to the crapper. That could be really bad if you didn't have the keys in your pocket, if you know what I mean KitKat. To explain for those who don't own campers, the doors are locked to keep them from comming open while traveling. Trouble free for two days WHOW.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Hi Huffy, glad you are having a good 2 days. That is great. I heard last night we could get 3-6 inches monday into tuesday. Spring break, yeah right.My H has the flu, caught from our grand daughter. He has been on the throne all night. Both ends.I had D last night but I think it was IBS not the flu cuase it was only 2 times. I took my lomotil 3 days in a row and when I do that sometimes a night off of it and watch out. It all has to come out.Hey Brett, slept on couch last night, NO we did not have a fight, I didn't want his germs. So no tape last night either. Friday I had to go to C in the program and I fell asleep so that means I litened to C and 1 after it in my sleep. I guess it did not hurt anything. But after sleeping on daughters couch with grandbaby next to me and not sleeping very well I needed as much zzzz's as I could get.Oh and I had to get my BP meds 2 of them, my Xanax and Lomotil all filled for the 1st time all together.. MAN I am broke. It is more exspensive than smoking. Shoot if I still smoked I would have to get a FULL time job or charge my daughter to babysit. Plus the price of gas here is 2.39 a gallon so I could not aford to smoke. Oh well have a good Sunday talk to you latter.KatOH huffy yeah I Know what you mean. We just traded our pop up with no thrown in for a new RV with a thrown of my own. Movin on up. I LOVE having my own thrown. Feel like a queen. Yeah for me.Have not pulled over yet and run back. We only used it 1 time so far. I drive seperate so we have room for dogs, granbaby, food,3 others etc. We usually go about an hour away and just drive seperate. easier.Have fun


----------



## 18119

Forgot to tell yall. We just bought this fifth wheel with dog house(for my dogs) AAAH Oh ya, it has a two seatter. That makes it a little easyer except for getting confused bout which one to run to. ha ha.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

you mean it has 2 bathroom??? I am so so jealous. WOW.DO you guys travel in it or camp near by?I guess I will have to hit H up for a 2 seater.Never seen one that big. Must be nice.Take careKat


----------



## Screamer

Hey guys. Kat, currently having a freak out in sympathy with you I think! One of my daughters had a D day the other day (which I think I mentioned to you in the meeting place post of yours). Well last night at 3am in comes Isabelle all chatty and happy (hmmm should have known something was wrong). So she's chatting about the dark and the wardrobe and all sorts of stuff then "mummy, gonna spew" (she's only 3) and bleh! All through my bed, then she starts running out of the bedroom to the toilet and again all over the floor. Needless to say I was up half the night washing sheets, Isabelle's and carpets! Sigh, now I'm just waiting for it to hit me (and yes, I too sleep on the lounge when hubby has these things for fear of germs. I thought I was the only person who did that!-lol). Huffy, you're camper sounds awesome! Brett, how are you?Marilyn hope you're doing well too! Other than freaking out I'm doing okay. I've had some pretty heavy duty tummy pain going on, I'm not sure if it's the kids bug on the way, the change of season's or the exercise but still no D!Kat, don't worry too much about listening to the extra session. When I first got my new CD player I thought I'd programmed it to only play one. What I didn't realise was that it couldn't be programmed and I spent 3 nights listening to the first cd on repeat for most of the night! Hubby finally asked if I was meant to listen to it ALLL night long and when I said no that's when I realised that it was just going, and going, and going-lol! Anyway, hope everyone is well. I'm all happy and snuggled up in my daggy old trackie's today (yay for the colder weather!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Kids. oh I remeber the days they just could not throw up without Mommy. SO they would run into my roomi n the middle of the night, scare me to death and throw up on my bed the floor and I would yell get into the bathroom and again on the way. I cannot clean it up. After 4 kids you'd think I could but I can't. Poor hubby has to (least he is good for something







)I don't miss those days. Yucky!! Have one really gross story I won;t share but it was the worst.So glad you are feeling better Amy. I hope and pray I do to soon. Then we can start a new group. Mike's Gang or something.Take careKat


----------



## Screamer

I hope you start feeling better soon too Kat! Yep, I'm really bad at cleaning up vomit. I have to have rubber gloves (the one's that go all the way up to your elbows) and a peg on my nose and even then I gag and splutter my way through it! Hmm am feeling the need to apologise to poor Brett. His journal seems to have become our chatting thread! Lol. Sorry Brett (us women always have something to say!).


----------



## 23392

Oh, DANG it!!! this thing just deleted my post before I sent it again!I've had [for the first time in my life] a killer headache [never had *any* actually] that's made it hard to do anythign but lie down, till the last couple days.Tomorrow theoretically I get checked out to make sure there's nothing structural/physical wrong. I will kick and scream  until I get a satisfactory answer/test, but...I've not heard of ultrasound for head/neck before. CTs, yes; possibly even MRI. Anyone know about this one?IBS itself not so bad--hard to notice bloating so much when you're flat, I guess! The noisy stuff has never really bothered me. Thank goodness I found slippery elm from these forums--now that I'm alternating, and with all the inactivity, I don't want C! I'm always worse with C. The not being able to work thing [or drive] is really getting to me, though. But at least the pain isn't making me nauseous anymore...'s been this way since SAturday, last 2 days a little better. I hope: A. nothing really bad is wrong; B. it's something I can recover from relatively fast...Cross your fingers for me, gang! I need to get better; I'm poor enough, and paid by the hour! :-( No vacation time.


----------



## 20250

Wow, Missed one day and looky here at all this catching up to do!







Welcome Huffy, Have you purchased the hypno tapes? If so this is cool! Our little family is growing. Another IBSer who likes to go camping. I have a camping joke but I can't go into it here.Darn it







Hi Kat. sorry things are not going well for you. There seems to be a black cloud hanging over you that won't go away. I hope things smooth out for you and the kids soon. I sure would like to see a pic of your wildood. If you fight with your DH that will be the next place he sends you instead of the couch,hehe







.Hi There Amy!








Your not allowed to get D again, what's up with that? Are you sure you didn't sneak another smoothie in? Seriously, I'm sorry your daughter is not feeling well and even more sorry you had a mess to clean up. I remember those days when mine were young. Did you get hit with the cyclone that hit Australia? I saw on the news that it was a big one up north. Hope you guys are OK. Hubby will probably get called to assist now, huh?Fingers are crossed for you AO, hope it's nothing serious. OK Kat, How about Mike's Mothership? Nah, that would sound like a cult







Uhmmm, Marilyn's Motley Crue? The Butt Gang? IBSers gone wild? M&M crew.. Mike and Marilyn, get it Kat. Just in case you are a little slow this morning







I gotta go to work again people. Talk to ya soon. Live and be well


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Got it Bro. Your to funny.







The butt gang is a good one. IBSers gone wild, I think is my pick though. And I am slow this morning. On the loo ALL night. From 12:15 AM and still going. I love my grandbaby, but first the cold-virus-flu. And now the stomach flu. Maybe I shoud quit cleaning houses and watch her everyday so she does not go to day care and get other kids germs. Yeah then I would be broke and would not be able to afford toys and clothes for her. When you getting your RV Brett? Have a good day at work. I will be home waiting for the snow. Kids are on spring break. They will want to get out of here now that I got it.By the way I made H sleep on couch last night since I had to night before. You men can just sleep ANYWHERE but us ladies cannot.Take careKat


----------



## 18119

Yo-YO: sorry I haven't answered any questions for the last couple days. I have a lot of Military buddies I keep in touch with and I get lost in a lot of deep E-Mail thought, you know (BS). My other 1/2 and I have only been camping a couple years. We have only been going around the area so far. Big Army Corps Engineers Dam about 20 mi. away is best site. We are planning on a trip to Texas in May to visit Sister and other Sisters doughters wedding. We did have a 28' tag-along with standard cab truck. We were doing the same as you, Wife and two dog in one vehicle and me in the other wt. trailer. We swaped the tag for a 31' fifth with what they call a dog house in the rear with bunks. Thats for the campers wt kids. IT PUTS THE OTHER TERLIT IN THE REAR WITH THE OTHER UP FRONT. My wife has magor allergy problems so she sleeps up front with the air purifier and I sleep wt the dogs. I get magor ear problems sleeping in airconditioning so the air ducts are shut down back by me. Ok Kit. I used to be an EMT. So next time you have to clean up stinky stuff put a little vicks vapor rub under your nose, Yaho the smell is gone. Also wear rubber gloves and glasses because that stuff you are cleaning up is BIO hazzard even if it is your family.Just think of having your IBS 10 times worse. You don,t want those really bad bugs in the gut. Time to go russel me up some grub. By the way where do I find those Hypno. tapes? I would like to give them a try.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Marilyn can help with tapes. There is a web site. You might find the address on one of these posts. Sounds like you guys have fun and that is what it is all about. Camping peeps are usualy so nice and like to talk and be friendly. I do like that. You can walk around a campground and 90% of peep say HI or want to talk. SOme on the other want to party and be unsociable and keep everyone else up all night. Had one of them last time. My head was killing me and I could not sleep. They went on forever. If I was a man I would of went over there. I thought my head was going to split open. It did not go away next day either. Found out that next friday I had severe high BP nad that was what headaches were from. Great a stroke right out there in the camper.Oh well enjoy an dhave fun. We are getting 2-6 inches of snow tonight. Yeah spring break and we get snow. Take careKAt


----------



## 23392

I kicked and screamed and got them to schedule the test I wanted.  [didn't even have to kick or scream too much. Wow, this new PCP is *great!* ]It's just a rule-out. With the latest odd symptoms I have been having--totally new ones--want to make sure everything's as OK as it gets in the head there... [fever, tight neck and headache not the most reassuring combination...  :-0 I know just enough to scare the *ss off myself! ]Hm, names. A local creek is called 'the Hellbranch' [funny because it's a shallow, innocuous creek] and we keep joking about the 'friends of the hellbranch' association.  Maybe we could call ourselves "the Hypnosis Hellions" and all have either RVs or motorcycles. Or motorcycles that don't run, :-( in our case...Then someday we could sue Disney for using our name/logos without permission!  [if you haven't heard...the Hell's Angels are doing just that...  instead of Disney suing some poor daycare where an employee painted Mickey on the wall without payin' Disney money...]


----------



## 20250

Kat, One of my employees has a newborn and has the same problem with getting sick constantly. I told him to stop letting everyone hold the baby unless they wash their hands first. It has to help.?.. You know how everybody wants to hold the baby, aww, she's so cute! Can I hold her? NO!!! Go wash your hands and face first. Or I guess you can buy a dust mask or surgical mask and gloves for everyone to wear,hehe. Whatever steps that need to be taken to stop you and the baby from getting sick is not rude or ignorant. I hope your Hubby's neck isn't all kinked up from the couch, POOR GUY... Hope you feel better soon, This sucks for you. I'm sorry for what you are going through. Please get better.On the RV front, I'm too poor to buy one. Daughter's college and wife's new Tahoe has me drained, and working 12 hours a day, 7 days a week is also a drain on me. I need rain or snow for 2 or 3 days badly before I die!Huffy, at the top of this thread there is usually a link for Mikes ibs audio 100 tapes. Click away.Ao, you can't take on disney! They have many many lawyers. Unless they are dead wrong, they win. My wife slipped in epcot's Canada on the slippery steps and hurt her back years ago and we called a few big law firms and They wouldn't touch the case. We need more names, Maybe Marilyn or Amy has a good one. OHH, Amy, Australia, How about Down Under Gang. Get it? Hyonosis is kind of like going under and Australia is down under. AMY's Down under gang!!! You Likey???Bye Guys, gotta go work....Please pray for snow for south jersey.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Brrrr it's cold in Chi-town this morning - wind is whippin...Huffy you can find lots of info about Mike's program on this forum, and the site is www.IBSCDS.com - Feel free to ask any questions - we are all here to support - also take a peek at the links below for more info.Yeah, the Vicks works good when you don't want to smell stuff - another trick that many rescue people use is putting cigarette filters in their nostrils - and probably one time where smoking comes in handy as well...Take care - and Happy Spring - with snow!!! Ackk!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Hi Peeps,well Brettt sorry can't send you any snow. Well maybe a little. Our BIG spring snow storm wasn't as big as they thought. Gee imagine that the weather man wrong again????? SO we have maybe 2 inches. Disapointed again.Can you hire someone to take some of the slack off of you? No need working yourself to death. You are IBS free you nees to enjoy life some andnot work 24-7. Be nice to yourself.Well I need to go clean a house.Your right about peeps washing before they hold her. It is just at the day care. You know 8-10 kids in a room, all sharing toys, etc. If one is sick they ALL get sick. And they did. everyone one of them had a day or two out last week due to this flu. Thank God it is only a 24 hour one.Take care allCYAKat


----------



## Screamer

Hmmm names, Bum Burners







Happy Hypno Hippies, ummm can't think of anything else right now Oh Loo lovers?














I'll take that Vicks advice on board thanks Huffy! Luckily it seems to have passed but hubby is now at the ED with the vomiter as she seems to have glass or something in her foot! Sigh, it's never ending! Cold weather is setting in here. I'm LOVING it! Brett, I agree with Kat. Is there any way you can take some time off? Working yourself into the ground is not good for your IBS or you!!Hmm yes, smoking is still tempting from time to time. However the budget will not allow and I'd rather not die of some horrible deadly cancer







Especially not one I'd willingly caused myself. I suspect having ciggie's in the house to block the nostrils may be too much of a temptation at times







I will keep it in mind (hmm thinking hubby may also be unimpressed to find his cigs ripped to shreds so I can plug my nostrils-lol).


----------



## 18119

Yo-YO Thanks people. I found Mikes (site) advertisment. I will be ordering tomarrow so I can get-er done. Traveling and camping season is coming and I'd rather not be stopping along the road and running back to the trailer crapper. Cookies: the last time I used cig-butts was not in my nose but in my ears in Viet Nam.Hay angry how did you make out with the altra-sound. Neck and head ache is common for stress neck back muscles but with fever I'll keep my med diag. to my self. GEEER it sho is cold out tooonight. This is great for the first day of spring. Keep well and thanks again for the Mike thing.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hey huffy! Glad you are ordering - we will embrace you into our little hypno family here!We by-passed the snow here in the Chicago area, but it is cold and windy - and I saw two robins hopping around in the cold! Won't be long now - see the flowers starting to peek...Whoa - you used the cig filters in your ears? Was that for noise filtration, or for keeping insects, etc. out? I take my hat off to you being a Viet Nam vet - my son said he went up to a soldier and shook his hand for protecting him and they guy nearly fainted - he thanked my son profusely, and said that just prior to that, some lady went up to him and spit on him! I am probably slightly younger than you, and I do remember that happening to guys coming home - so I have lots of respect for you - as well as the firefighting - wow - you are a HERO!







Let us know when you get Mike's program - we will help you along, and Mike does provide help too if needed!Take care.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Okay my 12 year old has the flu now. Both ends too. Well only have 1 more in this house to get it and I think we might be done. YUCKY!!There is a light at the end of the tunnel.Yes, hats off to Huffy and his time he served and being a fireman. My heart goes out to all who have served and who are now serving. ALso to all Firemen and Policemen. Thanks for ALL you doKat


----------



## 23392

Hey, all! Nice to have postings from y'all to read on the bboard.  Amy, I assume you were not in an area hard hit by the cyclone. Big place y'all got thar...I *do* like the 'down under gang.'  As a name. Huffy, one of my favorite cousins served in 'Nam. Hats off to you! Needed the Vicks today in the waiting room...was already not feeling that good [lack of sleep, the #$%! anxiety attacks are back, at least that's what I'm blaming it on...hm, they may correlate with following days with large amounts of cr*p, hmmm, hmmm... ] anyway this older woman walks by with enough perfume on to fell an angus bull...just what I needed...not!  Oh well, if that was the worst that happened...Turned out this was ultrasound of thyroid; tomorrow is the test I wanted. Yeah, I agree, Huffy, tight neck and headache usually *do* fit...except, I *never* get tight muscles, not with *any* flu, and I have never before in my life had a headache...of any sort! Along with the rest of the crazy people... ;-) [it's people in insane asylums who don't have headaches. ] Nor any sinus. Which is, along with the fever, why it's weird...Acupuncture does seem to have done wonders for the neck muscles, though. They're still tight but not miserably painful everytime I move! More names...hypno honchos...Mike's mob...MMM [instead of XXX ], Marilyn & MIke's Mob...head cases...  Anyway, it's *great* to be able to come on here and find posts. I do look forward to it. S.O. is supportive but there are few people I can talk with otherwise.


----------



## 23392

Lots of fun threads... Camping. I *can* tell this one. there's this huge event called "Pennsic Wars" that the midwest medieval re-creationist groups go to [nope, never been, never wanna. ]. Speaking of people keeping you awake, Kat,  this poor guy I know unwittingly pitches his camp right between all the bad, obnoxious, can't tell one drumbeat from another macho drummers who think they are going to play for dancers, and are learning the one most boring rhythm everyone knows...and the beginning *bagpipers!* Erg! Who are learning whatever one song it is beginnning bagpipers learn...And some time in the depths of the night, as he is *still* without sleep, he realizes...the middle eastern beat goes with the scottish song...oh no...and he puts out this tape about his experience, 'rapping' in Scottish accent. It's called 'the celtic jihad rap.'  Snow here not so bad, but we are *really* getting the black ice tonight, and worse, a light dusting to hide it. Our sidewalk didn't even thaw with melting compound on it...bloody skating rink. Avoid Ohio till the weekend. ;-)Huffy: what kind of tractors??!! My stepdad collects and restores old John Deeres; my grandpa had an old Case tractor. We only had to stand up and jump on the brakes a few times to stop it.


----------



## 23392

One more odd thing...Kat, or anyone with high blood pressure, one thing I learned in med school was that there is actually a little 'body sensor' in the left nostril that signals lowering blood pressure somewhat. So, if you can 'force' left nostril breathing [i.e. press the right one shut] it will actually drop it a few points...I'd imagine belly breathign also good.we have to keep our Kat!


----------



## 18119

The butts in the ears was for the noise. I have a slightly damaged right ear from one of my military brothers poppen off rounds with the muzzle to damn close to my head. It was so close the muzzle flash singed my sideburns. Things like that happen when the **** hits the fan. Talking about not having head aces. I have a C-5 spinal injury which at times causes tingeling of the fingers,stiff neck and head aces. A few years ago as I walked out on the back porch I got a sun reflection off the glass top of the porch table and it temperaly blinded me. Well about ten or fifteen min later I still had spots in my eyes and then the head aces started. The pain was so bad That even breathing hurt. About an hr. later and still spots and pain I called my Dr. He inturn called and made me an appointment with an optician. IT was a little scary for awhile. I could not believe the diagnoses. He said it was a Migrain caused by the sun reflection off the table I told him I have never had migrains and he said surprise surprise. He said that is what causes them in some people who are more apt to have them. Angrey; I spent two yrs rebuilding a 1947 Allis Chalmers. I litterly took it down piece by piece. After I finished rebuilding it I look it around to fairs and old home days. I won a few trophys for the paint job. It will be up for sale this year along with all the implaments. This past two years I restored my mother in laws 1978 malibue. Ever hear the one (it belonged to this little old lady) Well this car only has 21,000 miles on it and she is that little old lady (86). I have done two pickups,three cars, a 50s AC back hoe and a one ton dump truck. Its a very exspensive hobby but a hobby I sadly and reluctanly have to give up because of reomatoid arthrits in by elbows, shoulders and neck . This is one reason why my wife insisted on the camping thing. Oh I forgot one. A 1970 Simplicty riding mower that I mow my yard with. I bet you would never believe that when I was in my teens I was diagnosed with super hyper active tendencies, and they all said it was over active thyroid. A **** STORY: A very close friend of mine who has MS was stopped last week for speeding. When the officer spotted the pills he takes for the MS, he was also charged with driving under the influance of drugs. A word of advice to those of you who are on subscription meds, keep them out of sight because if a police officer spots them he can arrest you for being under the infuance of drugs. (officers discretion) Have safe day


----------



## 23392

Wow, Huffy! Dang shame you have to give up restoring the vehicles. I'll sniff around and see what I can find for rheumatoid...I had a 66 cutlass, inherited down the family tree, that was one of the 2 best cars I ever owned! I loved that car...the odometer had rolled over *twice* but the engine [330 ultra-high compression V-8], when I helped my uncle with a ring and valve job, was like it was new out of the factory! It would start under any conditions!I finally sold it to someone who planned to restore it, because I didn't have the time/money/expertise.Also loved my Grandma's 1964 Crysler Imperial. Big, black and made the car in animal house look mid-size...Imperials were cool! Your C5 thing *might* benefit from acupuncture...is it a compression problem or something else?We mow with an old non-power mower...we have a tiny yard.  [and a huge ol' victorian house that is never, ever close to done... ]


----------



## 23392

Hey Huffy...what are the other cars and pickups you've redone?Nah, *I* don't have a thing for old vehicles...


----------



## 18119

Angry; Typed out your question last night about how many vehicles I have restored and the xxxx server went down. These are the ones I have restore. 1969 chevel SS 396 400hp convertable, 70 malibue,78 Malibue,78 and 79 chev pickup 1/2 ton. and the 80 CK one ton dump truck. The worst and hardest was the 78 Malibue classic because that model year body style was used by novice stock car builders. But like I said with my body parts failing and this XXXX IBS-D not much getting done. Oh ya I forgot. Back in high school I took a BOCES class in Auto Body. I was asked to bring in my car that was a 56 chev. My class restored the body and the Auto Mechanics which were next door rebuilt a 427 and that went in the car. Man I sure do wish I had that muscle car now. XXXX thing would go for between 15 and 20 thou. Everybody in in this area are now building muscle cars again. Lots and lots of show cars. My wife lokes at me at these shows and says NO. HaHa Keep safe, be well


----------



## Screamer

AO, yep, the cyclone was up in Queensland, a whole other state and about 18 hours drive away from where I live. All our banana's got wiped out though so have gone from $1.90 per kilo to $8 a kilo and still on the rise, hubby is NOT happy, I have never known anyone to eat so many banana's. I think he was a monkey in a previous life! Huffy, I get headaches from anything that flashes. Strobe lights, shadows from trees as I'm driving, fluro lights that flicker when they're on the way out. It's awful, you have my sympathies! Mostly I manage to avoid things that make them happen but sometimes, like the sun glinting off something, you just can't.


----------



## 23392

Hey, Huffy, thanks for taking the time to type all that in...twice! [I've had the same problem 2 or 3x...]Yeah, I know what you mean about the old car shows. I can't afford the gas on 'em, much less the *car*... :-(and someone just told me the other day I would have got beacoup $$ if I'd sold my cutlass on ebay...not sure I believe 'im, though.My Grandma's Olds Delta 88 looked soooo much like my cutlass inside, and I had to watch it go at auction for cheap...that hurt! Glad to hear you've only been hit in the wallet, Amy! Wonder if plantains are cheaper than bananas yet? I like plantains...  mmmm yummy! Ya got my sympathies on the headache!!! Mine is now down to occasional throb, distracting but not painful, in forehead; minor temple or top/back of head stuff; and weird eye aches. Did I mention this thing was weird??  At least I can sit & stand now!!! & drive--when the neck tightened up I couldn't turn my head enough to do it [even tho the headache was better]. Made the IBS look livable, though!!!


----------

